# Get Free HR10-250 from DirecTV



## codespy

...DirecTV has a new un-advertised (at this point) promotion....Free HR10-250.

This is technically for existing Sunday Ticket customers...but others have indicated they have gotten the deal.....

Get a HR10-250, free, plus $19.95 S/H, and free installation. You may need to call retention to get the deal....This is called the *HD Tivo blowout special.* Here is a c/p I posted at another site---

Been w/DTV since '98, ST all except 2005. Got ST in 2006 w/free superfan in April's deal. Called retention...said I wanted the HD Tivo blowout special....she pulled it up, said OK, and started processing......Flag came up that I got Tivo (SD) blowout in February...allowed 1 free receiver per year only...I said yes but I pay a lot of money and one of their best customers....I also said I'd give her good feedback to supervisor to make it work....worked...I was Asked if I wanted anything else, I said shipping, 3 months HD programming, and installation free--got it. I'm feeling the fricking joy....

HR10-250 Free
S/H Free
3 mths HD Free
Install Free

This retention CSR was sharp....one of the best I've had....but it helps to be super nice as well......
This worked on the first phone call to retention....today.

I did hold to speak w/supervisor after the deal and gave very good feedback for my CSR.

Say what you want, beats Ebay's prices....

CSR indicated the next model HD-DVR is actually the HR20-700, not HR20-250, records 300hrs SD/70hrs HD, still no release date, but beta testing is now occuring in certain markets with certain people.......software same as R15.....BLA....

Also indicated the 6.x update for HR10-250 would be released around the same time the HR20-700 receiver is....DTV is just making sure it can be applied to their own IRD's only and that slices cannot be used on Tivo SA units....yea still holding my breath...but still not all negative hope anyway....

Good luck with your calls...


----------



## JLucPicard

The CSR I spoke with this morning was kind of surprised when, after asking about taking advantage of the HD Tivo Blowout Special, that I mentioned it was for ST customers. She said that actually, it is something they are authorized to offer to customers calling to cancel Sunday Ticket. I really don't think this is anything like the "back inventory clearing" that was done with the SD Tivos earlier in the year.

The two questions I had for her were:
1) Is this a leased or owned unit? and 2) Does this come with a new two year commitment?

She actually answered both these questions before I asked them, and it is a *leased* unit, not owned, and *yes* it does require a new two year commitment.

I did get the deal. I did not push for any extras, so free HR10-250, $19.95 shipping, free standard installation. Since the Minneapolis area is now live with MPEG4, they will be swapping out my Phase III dish for the AT9. I mentioned I actually have two Phase III dishes, and will they be swapping out both. Her response was that they will do what is needed to get things working properly for my situation.

They were very concerned with getting things ready for the release of the HR20-700. Of course, all things are subject to change, but she said their goal that they are working hard toward right now is for the release to be in Sept/Oct of this year. They were shooting for "before the start of the Sunday Ticket season", but that won't likely be the case. There are no details, either, yet about how any swap out/replacement program will work. Her HOPE was minimal or no cost, but there has been nothing decided yet on that.

A couple of questions I have for the gurus out there.

Way back when, when I got a hold of a Zinwell multi-switch, it was the 6802 (I think that was about a week before word got out here that the WB68 is THE way to go - ARGH!). Anyway, if I am not yet getting the MPEG4 locals (or MPEG4 of any kind), will the 6802 get me by with the AT9 dish and MPEG2 receivers? I can't think right now if the WB68 necessity is tied to the MPEG4 or the AT9.

Secondly, I curently have two HR10-250s and for the OTA I just have a splitter to feed the two OTA inputs. That's been working just fine for me. Adding the third HR10-250, what would be the best way to feed all three the OTA signal? Is just a three way splitter sufficient, or will I run into signal loss problems? My OTA right now is a direct feed and not incorporated into my satellite feeds at all. Also, all three HR10s will be in the same room, within ten feet of each other.

Thoughts on those two questions? Thanks in advance for your sage advice!


----------



## bpratt

> Secondly, I curently have two HR10-250s and for the OTA I just have a splitter to feed the two OTA inputs. That's been working just fine for me. Adding the third HR10-250, what would be the best way to feed all three the OTA signal?


I had problems when I went to a 3 way splitter. Remember, the HR10-250 already has a 2 way splitter inside. I solved my problem by purchasing an Electroline amp on Ebay. Electroline makes great stuff, much better than Radio Shack. Here is the one I use:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTROLINE-4-P...ryZ39803QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jimbos G

Bummer. I just had a HR10-250 installed 2 weeks ago. Cost me $499!No rebate either. Been with them 10 years . Didn't offer me **** and this is my 2nd HD DVR :nono:


----------



## Larry G

JLucPicard said:


> I did get the deal. I did not push for any extras, so free HR10-250, $19.95 shipping, free standard installation. Since the Minneapolis area is now live with MPEG4, they will be swapping out my Phase III dish for the AT9. I mentioned I actually have two Phase III dishes, and will they be swapping out both. Her response was that they will do what is needed to get things working properly for my situation.


Did you actually have to threaten to cancel Sunday Ticket?? Or do you even have it?? I just remembered something from another thread that gave me the impression that you don't have it I don't know:scratch: Anyway... I don't have it and I'm thinking of trying to get that deal to replace an old Hughes receiver my wife has in her office. Was it only for NFLST subs?? If I remember right that unit is T ivo based right?
Thanks


----------



## wipeout

I'm not a STF holder either but I may try to get the deal as well.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

So tempting, but alas, we only have 1 HD TV and already have a HD TIVO with 2x320g drives in it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Jimbos G said:


> Bummer. I just had a HR10-250 installed 2 weeks ago. Cost me $499!No rebate either. Been with them 10 years . Didn't offer me **** and this is my 2nd HD DVR :nono:


Call them...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

I called saturday night about this and got shot down. I called again yesterday and the second time was the charm for me.

I think people get the free HR10-250 based on several factors. Such as how long you've been with them, do you already subscribe to the HD package, how much you spend on a monthly basis, and maybe having NFL ST. And I have to believe more importantly how you go about requesting these "unofficial" offers.

Here's the short run down of the conversation.
I simply called and said that there was talk on some forums about a free HR10-250. I stated that I'm NOT calling to threaten to leave and that I had no intenetion of leaving as long has they have NFL ST. Which by me being a 10 year subscribing customer w/ NFL ST, and 6 years Extra Innings and don't want to call and "threaten" to leave only solidified my approach. I told her I would say those magic words if I had to too qualify. She said there was no need for that. I also stated I realize that me "6 months Free Showtime" and just expired and $5 a month of my bill was still in affect. She said all that was fine..... I'll have my 2nd HR10-250 "installed" on the 20th.

I don't know guys, all I know is in my 10 years D* I really can't complain. Next to this "HD-lite" issue I haven't had any major complaints. Granted having to speak w/ multiple CSR's sometimes to get something done is a bit painful. I seriously believe they know who's going to the "well" to many times and they make notes of folks that call up and aren't so....lets say polite. That is only an opinion, I have absolutely no proof of this and I'm not directing that to anyone in particular. 
You go in expecting something for nothing..... and you'll probably get nothing.


----------



## Capmeister

But what's the lease fee a month?


----------



## tfederov

For the price of shipping, HD TiVo #3 on the way here... Maybe what did it for me is when I told them how happy we were when Pegasux went under.


----------



## tfederov

Capmeister said:


> But what's the lease fee a month?


Same as the old mirroring fee. What I like about this deal is I didn't have to put up money for the receiver up front. This is how to me a lease should work. All I'll be paying for is the $4.99 lease fee on this box.


----------



## Clint Lamor

tfederov said:


> Same as the old mirroring fee. What I like about this deal is I didn't have to put up money for the receiver up front. This is how to me a lease should work. All I'll be paying for is the $4.99 lease fee on this box.


I agree, if I lease a box I shouldn't have to subsudize the lease on top of making that monthy payment.


----------



## Capmeister

So an extra $5 a month? Eh. No thanks.


----------



## tfederov

Capmeister said:


> So an extra $5 a month? Eh. No thanks.


That's no different than getting another non-dvr receiver. $5 is pretty much standard.


----------



## kalphoto

Ok. So I need some help. I've been waiting to get this deal for some time now. My problem is that the giant and heavy 5 lnb dish won't work at my apartment. I had an install scheduled a month ago and the guy came out and said it simply wouldn't work due to the fact that we have an angled roof and it is tiled (I'm not allowed to drill into the roof). My current 3lnb dish is on a vent pipe. 

SO....does anyone know when the "slim-line" dish comes out? I'm pretty sure I'll have to wait until it does.

-Keith


----------



## AlbertZeroK

The HD TIVO can't see all 5 satellites, so the new AT9 shouldn't be needed as far as I know.


----------



## kalphoto

AlbertZeroK said:


> The HD TIVO can't see all 5 satellites, so the new AT9 shouldn't be needed as far as I know.


This is true. HOWEVER, DirecTV keeps refusing to give me the offer unless they do the installation. In their eyes, since the 3lnb is being phased out, they have a policy that REQUIRES the 5 lnb to be installed prior to giving me new HD equipment. I explained to them that this is BS and all they say is, "well, if you buy the receiver from a 3rd party we can do the installation".

This of course makes ZERO sense, but I would expect nothing less from a company who has been promising me the HD world for over a year now and still cannot tell us when the "new" equipment comes out.

If I didn't love the NFL I would have left 3 years ago. It is by the far the ONLY thing keeping me with DirecTV.

So anyone have a word on the slim-line 5lnb dish?


----------



## Carl

Just got off the phone with customer retentiom and my H10-250 will be here Sat.the 18th be fore noon.
Cost-zero.Also I never had the Sunday Ticket either. Only thing is it will not get the hd locals due to the mpeg4 upgrade but the way I figure (or hope)is that when the new mpeg4 hd dvr's come out they may swap them out.


----------



## JLucPicard

Larry G said:


> Did you actually have to threaten to cancel Sunday Ticket?? Or do you even have it?? I just remembered something from another thread that gave me the impression that you don't have it I don't know:scratch: Anyway... I don't have it and I'm thinking of trying to get that deal to replace an old Hughes receiver my wife has in her office. Was it only for NFLST subs?? If I remember right that unit is T ivo based right?
> Thanks


I do have ST. I've had it since I started with D* in 1996 or so - it's the main reason I went with D* and have been with them ever since.

When I mentioned the deal, she did look at my account and said, "I see you currently have Sunday Ticket" so she was able to give it to me. That's the way our conversation went anyway.

The HR10-250 *is* Tivo based.


----------



## kalphoto

Carl said:


> Just got off the phone with customer retentiom and my H10-250 will be here Sat.the 18th be fore noon.
> Cost-zero.Also I never had the Sunday Ticket either. Only thing is it will not get the hd locals due to the mpeg4 upgrade but the way I figure (or hope)is that when the new mpeg4 hd dvr's come out they may swap them out.


Holy smokes!!! I called and talked to the most knowledgable CSR retention person I've ever had. I simply asked for the HD Tivo Special and then proceeded to kindly explain how frustrated I have been trying to get the thing for the past year +.

Here's the deal I got:
HD Tivo DVR - FREE
Superfan - FREE
Installation - FREE

Total cost: $19.95 for shipping & handling. I didn't feel the need to push my luck and try and get this for free.

AND they'll attach it to my 3 lnb dish (because the 5 lnb is too dang heavy for my roof).

SWEET!!!!


----------



## JLucPicard

kalphoto,

SWEET indeed! I'm glad they were able to take care of you. That would be pretty frustrating.


----------



## kalphoto

JLucPicard said:


> kalphoto,
> 
> SWEET indeed! I'm glad they were able to take care of you. That would be pretty frustrating.


i think this is my 10th call to retention (no joke)... trying to get a good deal. finally!!!!


----------



## Jimbos G

Earl Bonovich said:


> Call them...


 I called. All I manged to get was $100 credit. I said I heard from a "friend" about a free DVR. He said if I could give him my "friends" name he could check his account and see how he was given a free DVR because he hadn't heard of this offer.
He did give me a number to call back with my friends name when I got it. Any of you guys who got this deal want to be my friend?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Call again tomorrow....

It is called the CSR Roulette game.

$100 isn't bad though.... Not as good as free...


----------



## codespy

Told my brother.....he tried 3 times today and got stonewalled each time....he is with DTV since '95.....3 years more than me......same package as I got.....he is trying 1 more time before he has me do it for him......just keep trying people.....remember to be pleasant.....and talk about referring DTV to others in the future if they make the deal happen.


----------



## pcolag8r

Before seeing this thread, I called on Saturday to actually cancel my NFL ST for this coming year. I was going to spend more time supporting the new local establishment with a ton of tvs.

Anyway, they surprised me when they first offered me 6 months of free Showtime...no thanks. Then, they said they would give me a free HD receiver or HD DVR...that made me stop for a sec. Then, they offered me free superfan, free 3 months hd, free install and didn't mention shipping. Also, they said they could break up the payments for ST to 7 payments instead of 4. This sounded great, but I really wasn't sure if I wanted to keep ST. So, I told them I would have to think about it and call them back. They said just make sure I call back before July when the ST renewal starts.

Then, I saw this thread, thought about it and decided to do it.

Today, I called to take advantage of the offer. I got all of the above plus a OTA antenna which I actually paid $49 for. I also got free shipping for everything. All of that for $49 and a renewal of my comittment for 2 years (no big deal for me). To ice things off, they will actually relocate the current receiver which this replaces to any room for free. That doesn't sound like a big deal, but basically I get a new larger multi-swith (max of 12 lines - currently have 8 - 5 rooms 3 doubles and 2 singles) and run lines to my kitchen which is where I'm telling them to relocate it to.

And you know what, I was probably going to end up getting ST back anyway because I'd probably had changed my mind about the cancellation when the season got close.

Good luck to all. I think it's a great deal. When they get HD locals in my area the CSR said there will prbably be minimal or no cost upgrade for the new equipment.

One last thing, he said they just added Universal HD like yesterday or something. I'm not sure if this has been posted.


----------



## wipeout

Do I have to get the 5lnb dish? I'm not interested in ever going to the MPEG4 equipment because it is not Tivo based. I would love to get a free HDTIVO but will it be useless to me if I don't agree to the MPEG4 switchout?


----------



## Proc

wipeout said:


> Do I have to get the 5lnb dish? I'm not interested in ever going to the MPEG4 equipment because it is not Tivo based. I would love to get a free HDTIVO but will it be useless to me if I don't agree to the MPEG4 switchout?


You only need the AT9/5LNB dish to get your local channels (Fox/ABC/CBS/NBC) in HD through the dish. Right now only local HD channels are being sent via MPEG4 (for now). Next year, the word is, that when the new sats go up, they will begin offering a bunch of stuff (new HD channels) in MPEG4.

Otherwise, the Phase III (3LNB) dish and an OTA antenna will work with the HR10-250 to view the current D* HD package and your locals in HD (assuming you are in an area that is close enough for an antenna to work).


----------



## Capmeister

tfederov said:


> That's no different than getting another non-dvr receiver. $5 is pretty much standard.


Um...except I would be replacing an outlet I pay $5 for now. So that would make that TV $10. Plus I'd have to take the HD package again, so it would be another $10 on top of that.

Just not interested.


----------



## iceman2a

I made 4 calls last night, no luck! Even canceled my ST sub! I will be persistent though and try agian this eve!


----------



## LockMD

Jimbos G said:


> I called. All I manged to get was $100 credit. I said I heard from a "friend" about a free DVR. He said if I could give him my "friends" name he could check his account and see how he was given a free DVR because he hadn't heard of this offer.
> He did give me a number to call back with my friends name when I got it. Any of you guys who got this deal want to be my friend?


When I called this is the exact deal they offered me. I asked to speak to the retention dept. and was told "I'll transfer you, but they wont be able to do anything more" I politely said Thank You, please transfer me anyway and he did.

When the retention dept. answered I explained I wanted this deal and asked if I really need to "threaten" to leave to get the deal or do they just need to hear the words. She said ok we are on the same page when would I like it and gave me a choice of today through sunday was wide open so ofcourse I asked for today. She than asked me if I was okay with the 19.95 shipping fee. I said not really but I shouldnt complain getting a 500 machine for 20 bucks is still a good deal. She waived the $5.00 fee for 6 months to offset the shipping fee. So all-in-all I come out 10 bucks ahead.

Point is: call back and ask to speak to the rentention dept.


----------



## jcmo34

I am interested in this deal, but does getting the HR10-250 make it more or less likely that D* would "upgrade" to the new HR20 when it comes out? I currently just have the H20 and an SD DVR(r15) and the 5LNB dish. I have no desire to pay >$399 for an HD DVR, but am wondering if this is the best way to go about getting the HR20(when it comes out); versus just waiting and upgrading later this year.
Any thoughts?


----------



## claudhenrysmoot

Earl Bonovich said:


> Call again tomorrow....
> 
> It is called the CSR Roulette game.
> 
> $100 isn't bad though.... Not as good as free...


What is the retention # everyone is using??? The one I use is 800-824-9081...all they give me is the HR10-250 for $399 and a 150 credit....Ive called about 6 times over the past 3 months.. I need a free HD DVR!


----------



## wipeout

I just got the deal and hear is how. I called in and said I was on the phone with Retension and got disconnected could you just please put me through and they did. At first the CSR said there is no such deal but I was very nice and told her I was not threatening to leave so she looked further and said this is something being offered to NFL ST subscribers but she would give it to me anyway. It gets here Saturday.


----------



## Bornzo

Well after reading this thread, I called d* yesterday and spoke with retention. I mentioned I had the sunday ticket and the rep gave me the HD DVR for free and no shipping costs. I also will have my h20 moved to another hdtv upstairs. Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Tonedeaf

Have been shot down 3 times for this deal. Guess I am not pushing enough? No commitment currently. Guess I will have to use the "thinking of cancelling method".


----------



## Tonedeaf

claudhenrysmoot said:


> What is the retention # everyone is using??? The one I use is 800-824-9081...all they give me is the HR10-250 for $399 and a 150 credit....Ive called about 6 times over the past 3 months.. I need a free HD DVR!


That is the number I have been using for the last few years.


----------



## willfine

I'm coming up on the end of my commitment to D* and am thinking about asking for this deal on the HDPVR. 

What I don't see anyone discussing is the new 2 year commitment it requires.

What if Dish continues to improve in HD and D* does not catch up significantly in 2007. What if the upgrade to the new HD PVR is expensive and we're required to do it at some point do receive all the new HD offerings? Do we want to be stuck for 2 years?


----------



## Gmoney19

Just called and got the free deal. I have to pay the s/h (19.95). I also talked to the Rep about the Mpeg4 DVR. She was fairly cofindent about late July/August with a rollout/upgradge process like the H10/H20.


----------



## codespy

willfine said:


> I'm coming up on the end of my commitment to D* and am thinking about asking for this deal on the HDPVR.
> 
> What I don't see anyone discussing is the new 2 year commitment it requires.
> 
> What if Dish continues to improve in HD and D* does not catch up significantly in 2007. What if the upgrade to the new HD PVR is expensive and we're required to do it at some point do receive all the new HD offerings? Do we want to be stuck for 2 years?


This comes with a 2 year commitment, just like a cell phone. If you're nervous....don't get the offer. There are too many unknowns at this point about their new HD DVR that is not released yet.


----------



## willfine

Too many unknowns is right. 

Taking the deal is a no-brainer for someone who is committed to get the ST no matter what. If High Def is what drives your interest it is still risky to commit long term. 

Directv's growth rate is slowing and they must see a real risk of their HD subscribers going over to cable or Dish. This isn't about saving ST subscribers. They're simply buying 2 years of subscription revenue by giving away a "soon" to be obsolete HD-Tivo.

It isn't necessarily for everyone. Anyone else want to comment?


----------



## Blurayfan

Capmeister said:


> Um...except I would be replacing an outlet I pay $5 for now. So that would make that TV $10. Plus I'd have to take the HD package again, so it would be another $10 on top of that.
> 
> Just not interested.


If you took this deal you would not be paying anything more than you are now.
It's not $4.99 Lease plus $4.99 extra receiver. When leasing you're charged the lease fee instead of the extra receiver fee.


----------



## Larry G

JLucPicard said:


> I do have ST. I've had it since I started with D* in 1996 or so - it's the main reason I went with D* and have been with them ever since.
> 
> When I mentioned the deal, she did look at my account and said, "I see you currently have Sunday Ticket" so she was able to give it to me. That's the way our conversation went anyway.
> 
> The HR10-250 *is* Tivo based.


Thanks
Must have been someone else I was thinking about:eek2:


----------



## codespy

My brother finally got the deal this afternoon.....4th try to retention....had a great CSR.


----------



## finaldiet

willfine said:


> I'm coming up on the end of my commitment to D* and am thinking about asking for this deal on the HDPVR.
> 
> What I don't see anyone discussing is the new 2 year commitment it requires.
> 
> What if Dish continues to improve in HD and D* does not catch up significantly in 2007. What if the upgrade to the new HD PVR is expensive and we're required to do it at some point do receive all the new HD offerings? Do we want to be stuck for 2 years?


Even with the 2 yr. agreement, you can cancel and not pay anything just by returning the receivers to DTV and agreement is canceled. I believe this is how it works. The only other thing is cancel and they will prorate according to months left on agreement. In your case, better to send equipment back.


----------



## LockMD

I received my FREE HR10-250 last night  

Ironwood called to reschedule my appointment, said they didnt have anymore multi switches in stock. At first, I calmly explained I do not need a multi switch I already have the AT9 dish and WB68 multi switch installed she put me on hold to contact the installer and came back with the installer was already there (at my house) before I got home and he said I did not have the right equipment to have this box installed. At that point I lost it. I said look I just need the dang box he can show up hand it to me, I'll sign his paper work as job well done and he can be on his way. She put me on hold again, at this point I got DTV on the other line so when she came back on I informed her I was on the other line with DTV and that she was on the speaker phone. After some him-hauling around she informed me he would be there in 20 minutes. He showed up about 1 hour later.


----------



## freezkat

Hi, I'm a newbie here. I had a Direct TV R10 that just died and I need to replace it. My question is: Can I get a HR10-250 and use it EVEN if my T.V. isn't an HD model? I don't need a new T.V. yet so can't justify buying a HD model. Or do I have to use a receiver like the R15 or R10 if I can still find one? I really appreciate any help you can give me with this question. Thanks.


----------



## Vin

freezkat said:


> My question is: Can I get a HR10-250 and use it EVEN if my T.V. isn't an HD model?


Yes, you can.

Vin


----------



## jazzyjez

freezkat said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here. I had a Direct TV R10 that just died and I need to replace it. My question is: Can I get a HR10-250 and use it EVEN if my T.V. isn't an HD model? I don't need a new T.V. yet so can't justify buying a HD model. Or do I have to use a receiver like the R15 or R10 if I can still find one? I really appreciate any help you can give me with this question. Thanks.


Yes - I bought a HR10-250 DVR a couple of months ago even though I currently have a SD TV (I'm planning to upgrade to HD later this year but wanted a DVR now). It works very well and has the added bonus of giving me some a very nice digital signals from the local PBS station via the antenna. Note that there's no antenna out connection - you have to connect your TV via composite video, s-video, or component connections.


----------



## sgt-spam

Vin said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Vin


Hmm...

A few months ago I got a number of service and instant $ credits to my account after purchasing a HR10-250. While I don't necessarily _need_ another receiver I would be happy to get one for free. Especially if I can use the HR10-250 with a SD TV (guess I figured I couldn't do that).

The only concern I have is the (eventual) upgrade... Currently I've been promised a free upgrade (dish / receiver / install) to the new HD DVR when it is released. If I called for this promotion, I'd hope that worse-case scenario is that I have to pay a fee to upgrade the second HR10-250... Since the 2nd set is not HD, maybe I could forgo the 2nd HD DVR upgrade altogether...

Then again, I think my wife would say "What we have is fine - why change it?"


----------



## freezkat

I just got off the phone with Direct TV hoping to score a "free" HR10-250. The CSR said all she could do for me was give me $100 off the full price. She then proceeded to offer me (2) Direct TV DVR's (I'm assuming they would be the R15's) for $99.00 plus $19.95 shipping. Has anyone else had this offer? Do you think its a good offer? Thanks alot


----------



## Groundhog45

Well, I called yesterday and today and finally got someone to approve me for the HR10-250 upgrade.  She said they would probably upgrade the dish from the 3 LNB to the AT9 and new multiswitch if they have it with them. Otherwise I would have to wait on the dish upgrade until we get the HD locals, which are announced in the last group but not active yet. Just pay the $19.95 shipping.  I think I may put my R15 on hiatus for a while and replace it with this unit until the newer software works better on the R15, or until my wife's R10 dies. Thanks for the info about this upgrade.  Scheduled for Monday.  

GH


----------



## phinsfan

I'm new to the site and just signed up for Directv, do you think I could score the HR10-250 even though I have not been a customer long? I plan on signing up for sunday ticket and extra innings in the next day or so, maybe that would help as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Call....

I have heard of people that have 10 years with DirecTV not getting it..

And people with less then a year.... that have.


----------



## Groundhog45

That's true. I have been with them for 9 years and have just about everything _except_ the Sunday Ticket and they came through on the second call.  Saying you are thinking about signing up for the ST may be a good way to leverage them.

GH



Earl Bonovich said:


> Call....
> 
> I have heard of people that have 10 years with DirecTV not getting it..
> 
> And people with less then a year.... that have.


----------



## JLucPicard

freezkat said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here. I had a Direct TV R10 that just died and I need to replace it. My question is: Can I get a HR10-250 and use it EVEN if my T.V. isn't an HD model?





freezkat said:


> I just got off the phone with Direct TV hoping to score a "free" HR10-250. The CSR said all she could do for me was give me $100 off the full price. She then proceeded to offer me (2) Direct TV DVR's (I'm assuming they would be the R15's) for $99.00 plus $19.95 shipping. Has anyone else had this offer? Do you think its a good offer? Thanks alot


freezkat,

Wecome to DBSTalk! Always nice to see a "neighbor" on board!

Not to pick on you at all - just using your situation as an example - and I'm sure there will be someone who says "I got the deal and I don't have HD either", but the whole free HR10-250 had originally been intended (according to the CSR I talked to) as something they could offer to someone who had HD and was calling to cancel Sunday Ticket - as an incentive to keep them from cancelling ST.

I really can't see it being in D*s interest to give free HD DVRs to people that don't even subscribe to HD. The offer they made you makes sense in your situation.

That being said, if your TV has either S-Video or composite (white/red/yellow) inputs, you can certainly use the HR10-250 with your SD TV. There is no coax output from the HR10-250, so if your SD TV only has coax inputs, it will not work.


----------



## Vin

JLucPicard said:


> That being said, if your TV has either S-Video or composite (white/red/yellow) inputs, you can certainly use the HR10-250 with your SD TV. There is no coax output from the HR10-250, so if your SD TV only has coax inputs, it will not work.


Sure it will, you just need a modulator....that's how I send the signal from my HR10-250 to other rooms in the house.

Vin


----------



## Tonedeaf

Called the last few days trying to get one for free and not getting anything more than $100 off. Called this morning and still did not get it for free but did get $300 off of one, so $99 +$20 handling. Not a ST sub but signed up for that also with Superfan free. 

Can you not cancel ST before the season starts? Not having had the ST or any other Premium sports pack not sure how that works.


----------



## durl

I called tonight to see if I could get the HD Tivo Blowout special and was told by a CSR that it didn't exist. They had an SD Blowout some time back but they've never had one that featured the HD Tivo. They even asked the supervisor who said that it didn't exist.

So either they or all you fine people who claimed to get the deal are lying. 3 guesses who I believe. (Hint: Congrats to those of you getting a free HD Tivo.)


----------



## trapper

I called tonight to try and get the HD Tivo. Talked to CSR in retention. I was upfront about what I had seen and what I wanted. She checked with supervisor, and said that the free HD Tivo offer was still valid, however only for customers that had ST last year and were not renewing. Renew ST and get a HD Tivo is how she explained the deal. For me, no deal. She also said she was noting my account to show I had called about the offer and did not qualify. There goes plan B.
She also "hinted" that another deal was coming soon for the HD Tivo units.


----------



## durl

I'm just a little bothered that they told me that the deal NEVER existed. I even told them that I saw the offer on a forum page. The CSR said that it was a GREAT deal and he'd like to have it himself...if it only existed. He searched several databases looking for the code but he said he couldn't find it.

Maybe I'll try again today.


----------



## frankyboy4

After calling for 2 days and making numerous calls and being told many times the best they could do was to give me an HD Tivo for $150.00, I finally got a Retention specialist to give me one for free. I only pay the $19.95 shipping charge and they will also provide me with a new multiswitch for the 5 LNB Dish. 

Frank C.


----------



## tfederov

My new and free box is now up and running.... great deal!


----------



## zchrisz

i called a couple nights ago and talked to a csr and she said that no free deal existed, she offered a rebate, i called back sunday night, said i got disconnected with customer retention and to connect me back, talked to a person and he did find a deal on the hd tivo for people cancelling sunday ticket, i then told him i dont watch sports and wanted a free dvr, he gave me the deal and said 19.95 shipping i said free shipping he said okay... i left it at that, should be here today, i had no commitment with directv, i kind of used that as leverage.


----------



## wipeout

Ironwood (Directtv installer) screwed up again as they have every install they have had to do for me. The guy was supposed to show between 8am and 12pm yesterday (Saturday). Never did of course. I call and Ironwood (not sure if I have the name right) tells me the installer was there and no one answered the door or phone when he called. Not possible sinceb three to four people were on the first floor as well as out front from 6:45am till 5:30pm Saturday. Of course he described a house that was not mine so he went to the wrong place. After several calls we are rescheduled for Tuesday and Directv will waive the $19.95 S&H fee on the HDTivo.


----------



## JLucPicard

I got a call at 10:30 am (install time of 8:00 to noon Saturday) from the install company telling me the installer will not be coming because they did not have any of the units in stock. Had to reschedule for this Saturday.

I also called D* to see if there was any way to guarantee that the installer WILL have a unit (and a WB68 switch) so I won't see a repeat performance. The CSR (Installation Dept) called Premier Communications. They told him they are scheduled to receive a shipment of the HR10s "the day before" (Friday). It's not that I'm hurting to get the unit installed, but that is a pretty poor excuse considering the work order was done on Sunday - not a last minute thing at all.

Never had trouble before - I don't even really consider this "trouble", but here in MN in the summer, you have to take advantage of the good weather when it's there. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Marino13

Called and said I would like to cancel my Sunday Ticket because the Superfan package is not worth $99 for HD games. They immediately offered me free Superfan package and a free HD DVR. Only 19.95 shipping fee. Strange thing is that they would not just send me a unit. They said they will send an installer and install new dish. I told her I do not want a new dish right now because of the size and the fact that I do not need mpeg4 locals since I get OTA for free. See said as long as the installer is fine with that then it will be OK. Thanks guys, this was a pleasent deal to see after being out of the country for a week.


----------



## Wolffpack

Marino13 said:


> Called and said I would like to cancel my Sunday Ticket because the Superfan package is not worth $99 for HD games. They immediately offered me free Superfan package and a free HD DVR. Only 19.95 shipping fee. Strange thing is that they would not just send me a unit. They said they will send an installer and install new dish. I told her I do not want a new dish right now because of the size and the fact that I do not need mpeg4 locals since I get OTA for free. See said as long as the installer is fine with that then it will be OK. Thanks guys, this was a pleasent deal to see after being out of the country for a week.


The HD DVR they're offering is the Tivo unit. HR10-250. Does not work with MPEG4. Does not require the new big dish, only the 3LNB.


----------



## junebug

Since the HR10-250 is TiVo-based, does it require a phone line? Or is it like the Series 2 TiVo which can be wirelessly linked to the web to get its program guide? If it "requires" a phone line, will it still work without it?


----------



## JLucPicard

Wolffpack,

Welcome back!!!

In markets where the MPEG4 locals are available they are doing AT9 swap outs with any HD upgrade (that's my understanding). Here in St. Paul, the MPEG4s are available, but I have two (soon to be three) HR10-250s and don't plan to get an H20 at all. They are still going to replace my Phase III dish with an AT9.

Whether I do anything with the HR20 will most likely depend on their swap out/upgrade program. I do NOT want to let them get the two HR10-250s that I own!


----------



## Marino13

Wolffpack said:


> The HD DVR they're offering is the Tivo unit. HR10-250. Does not work with MPEG4. Does not require the new big dish, only the 3LNB.


I know. They still insist on putting an AT9 up though.


----------



## wipeout

Do you think the new dish will give better reception the the 3lnb I have now? 110 comes in at 95 and above but 119 and 110 can be anywhere from 40's to 70's on all boxes in the house.


----------



## durl

After several attempts, I couldn't get the free HD DVR. (I'll just have to be happy with one.) The R15 is up and running. It seems like it will be a decent secondary DVR for us.


----------



## JLucPicard

wipeout said:


> Do you think the new dish will give better reception the the 3lnb I have now? 110 comes in at 95 and above but 119 and 110 can be anywhere from 40's to 70's on all boxes in the house.


The difference I've heard referenced more than anything with the AT9 is that the rain fade issue is much better with the new dish - in other words, less rain fade than with previous dishes.


----------



## trapper

Tried again today with retention, and the CSR said the HD-TIVO offer did not exist.
Also said they have been logging many calls about this "offer", and was curious where I received my information.
This after being told several days ago it did exist, I just did not qualify. Tried to leverge my no commitment, and only got offer of free R15.
If you were lucky enought to get one, enjoy.


----------



## Wolffpack

It should work better against rain fade....it's the size of a small pickup truck. :grin:


----------



## ralphfurley

Got my first HDTV on Saturday, so Ive been following this thread with great interest. My SD Directv TIVO gave lousy picture.

SO this morning I called CSR...wanted to plant the seed( i was a copious notemaker when i was a PRIMESTAR CSR in college) we chatted about picture quality etc. He quoted me the $499/9.99mo prices...I giggled and said I'd check with COMCAST. (He never mentioned retention).

Called again in afternoon. spoke with CSR, asked about process for cancelling and info on "commitment". she said "we dont want to lose you, let me transfer you to tech office where they have lots of deals." I said, "oh ok" 

Spoke with a lovely woman in retention. I told her that COMCAST offered me 3mo for free and that beats 499 bucks. She said no problem I can give you plenty for free.:grin: 

Now, i'm thinking, "WHAT! NO HASSLE? NO HAGGLE? NO THREAT OF GOING TO COMCAST OR DISH?"

She said only hang up was new boxes due in September(she mentioned being ready for football) and she could be sure there would be no upgrade fee. She actually put me on hold so she could verify. 

Well Im not going to wait until fall; she said I might get it for free after all.

I asked if NFL ST cost more if I had HD...she said"oh you mean SUPERFAN? I'll give you that for free too".

I asked if it was 9.99mo for HD package...she said "since youve been with us so long I'll give you $10 credit for 12 mo"!

You can imagine my glee. They will be doing install on Wednesday morning.

You can complain about programming or pic quality, but you must admit the D has the best damn customer service out there. I love the retention folks...thanks
FURLEY OUT!


----------



## Agrajag

I had the same negative response on 4 calls. Been with them 12 years and have had great luck with these things until this one. The only difference in my story is that one rep denoted my account to receive a $100 credit off the cost of the HR20 when it's available.

I'm not done working this issue but so far it's not going as planned.


----------



## JLucPicard

Just curious - for those of you that are complaining that you are not getting the deal, do you actually have Sunday Ticket? This offer was designed as an incentive for the Retention Department to use to offer to people who are calling to cancel Sunday Ticket. I guess I don't see any problem with D* not giving it to people who are not Sunday Ticket subscribers just because they call and ask for it.

If these things get reviewed at all, I would have to think at some point a CSR might get into some hot water if they're giving this type of equipment away without at least the base line requirement that the customer actually be a ST subscriber. Or possibly to someone who up to that point had no HD receiving equipment on their account.


----------



## Agrajag

Ah! There we go. I saw this offered mentioned on another forum and nothing was said about Sunday Ticket. Nor was anything mentioned about it in my 4 calls. I had Sunday Ticket every year up until last season when I cancelled it over the whole HD price increase.


----------



## finaldiet

Agrajag
You get the free H10-250 if you have NFL ticket, but I know personally people who have gotten it and don't have NFL ticket. You also get SuperFan freefree. I tried several times and couldn't get it. The persons I know told them they don't have or want NFL ticket and still got it! Go figure!!!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> It should work better against rain fade....it's the size of a small pickup truck. :grin:


I hope the new slimline dish will be as good with the rainfade. If not I may want to request a AT9 (when the HR20 come out) just to have less chance of rain fade.


----------



## CCarncross

The AT9 is the best dish ever from Direct to deal with rain fade, anyone who has the ability to use one, I highly recommend it....the slimline dish cant be as good due to its reduced footprint...


----------



## stook2001

Just called and received my free HR10-250 on my first call to DTV. I just hope I like the HR10 as much as my Sony HD Receiver. Sounded like there were a few promotions I could pick from to persuade me to keep my Sunday Ticket.. Free HD DVR, or 6 months of Showtime, or FreeSuper fan. I picked the HD DVR.

HR10-250 Free
S/H Free
3 mths HD Free
Install Free

Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## ravinpat

Hey just spoke with a retention CSR and she said I had to keep the nfl sunday ticket. 

I managed to get the following, 3 mths free of HD pack, no s/h, free install, and a free HD tivo. But I was told I had to keep the sunday ticket.

I just got the free HD programming for 3mths. 

Now I called again, and this time got the superfan for free, a HD Tivo for free, no s/h and free install.

So in all I got the following:
3mths of HD programming for free.
free superfan
free HD TIVO reciever
no s/h
free install
Had to commit for 2yrs.


----------



## ej777

I'm going to be updating from regular DirecTv to HD DirecTv within the next couple weeks. I have had Sunday Ticket for three years now. Is there any tips anyone can give me so I can call and have a reasonable shot at getting a few discounts? I've been a customer in good standing for about seven years now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Had my "free"HR10 installed today. He was at the house for twenty minutes. He was a happy camper. I forgot it came w/ an HDMI cable and peanut remote. That alone was worth the twenty in shipping.


----------



## ravinpat

ej777 said:


> I'm going to be updating from regular DirecTv to HD DirecTv within the next couple weeks. I have had Sunday Ticket for three years now. Is there any tips anyone can give me so I can call and have a reasonable shot at getting a few discounts? I've been a customer in good standing for about seven years now. Thanks in advance.


kill the CSR with kindest, and just mention that you heard about a deal about a hd tivo from a friend. If they give you any crap, say you will cancel your ticket. Its just a case of getting the right csr.


----------



## ChromeAce

I bought 2 HR10-250s from ptvupgrade.com a month ago with upgraded hard drive capacity pre-installed.

When I went to activate the receivers, I was told they are considered LEASED from DirecTV even though I bought them from a retailer. I asked HOW COULD THIS BE IF I PAID FOR THEM and wasn't told anything about a lease. He said the pricing to retailers is lower so I paid less because it's actually DirecTV's property.

That reailly pissed me off. How is it possible you can go out and buy something and think it's yours but it's really not? Does this mean DirecTV can take them from me at any time (assuming to switch to their proprietary HD DVR in the future)??

In any case, I activated them separately (2 different calls) and on each one got $100 off my current bill plus $20 off each bill for the next 6 months. And I had to commit to 2 more years each time. But as we all know, the 2 years isn't cumulative. Each time you agree to it, you're only liable for 2 years for that date.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

ChromeAce said:


> I bought 2 HR10-250s from ptvupgrade.com a month ago with upgraded hard drive capacity pre-installed.
> 
> When I went to activate the receivers, I was told they are considered LEASED from DirecTV even though I bought them from a retailer. I asked HOW COULD THIS BE IF I PAID FOR THEM and wasn't told anything about a lease. He said the pricing to retailers is lower so I paid less because it's actually DirecTV's property.
> 
> That reailly pissed me off. How is it possible you can go out and buy something and think it's yours but it's really not? Does this mean DirecTV can take them from me at any time (assuming to switch to their proprietary HD DVR in the future)??
> 
> In any case, I activated them separately (2 different calls) and on each one got $100 off my current bill plus $20 off each bill for the next 6 months. And I had to commit to 2 more years each time. But as we all know, the 2 years isn't cumulative. Each time you agree to it, you're only liable for 2 years for that date.


Funny, I bought my HR10-250 from Newegg after the leases started and I own my receiver.


----------



## ScoBuck

AlbertZeroK said:


> Funny, I bought my HR10-250 from Newegg after the leases started and I own my receiver.


However, they are NO LONGER offering DirecTV equipment. They sold their existing stock and are no longer a dealer.


----------



## ChromeAce

UPDATE: I called back DirecTV and explained I bought the HR10-250s from a NON-DEALER and they removed the leasing status on those receivers from my account.

The CSR said most people get their receivers from Best Buy or Circuit City and other dealers and all those receivers are considered leased and are thus priced lower. She said the HR0-250s cost about $750 to make and so Best Buy is losing money on each sale.

This is a scam just to be able to get equipment back in the event of cancellation. The "leased" receivers aren't really lower in price than you can get from a non-dealer. And whoever heard of leasing something by paying for it first?


----------



## Evaveli

First time is a charm...called talked to one lady who knew what I was talking about but kind of didn't want to say anything... she was like ooo yea ummm hold on she comes back tells me ummm hold on again. Finally transfers me to another person who doesn't deny the promotion just wants to know if I received an invitation in the mail so I fibbed a little and told him I did and he wanted to know if I had the code on it and I told him I think I lost it. He was cool with it ... told me he really didn;t need the code and hooked me up credited the shipping and 40 minutes later I have a new HD DVR coming!!!


----------



## ej777

I talked to D* yesterday to get some pricing info for HD and so forth and fished a bit about any deals or what not. I mentioned maybe cancelling my ST in order to defray the cost of the $399 HD DVR and I got no where. I was very nice and even mentioned I was considering going to Comcast due to price and ease of set up and I got the impression that D* would have been more than happy to cancel my ST or complete service right there if I wanted to. I never did talk to the cancelling of subscription folks though so I don't know what would have gone on if I had. 
I'm just having a hard time with paying $399 for something I will never own. They have you on the two year commitment so make it a penalty that if you cancel service in that two year period you have to pay for cost of HD DVR, the $700 or whatever it is they say it's costs to make one. I think more people would have an easier time with that than the current option.


----------



## celfon

First call to retention and I received:
- Free HR10-250
- Free H20 HD receiver for LIL coming June 28 for Denver
- Free 5 LNB
- Free installation
- Free SuperFan

$19.95 shipping and handling. I simply asked if there were any specials for an HD DVR for ST subscribers. She pulled up my accound and said that yes I could get the HD DVR free by keeping ST for 2006. She then went on to try to sell me the OTA antenna because I wouldn't be able to pick up the new HD locals starting June 28 with the HD DVR. So I asked about replacing my old HD receiver w/o DVR so I could get them and she said I could get the HD receiver and 5 LNB free now too. Then I brought up SuperFan and she had to put me on hold and a few minutes later told me that was free since I had it last year. All seemed too good to be true but it is already posted under current orders in my account online.


----------



## pcolag8r

I put a post in General about the official offer I received in the mail today which doesn't say anything about the HD-DVR as part of the offer. I did get the HD offer (as I've said previously), but just thought I post the mailing I received which did have some offer codes and such in it. I scanned the stuff so you could take a look. Maybe it will be of some help to some.

See the following post:
http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=601409&postcount=13


----------



## ej777

celfon said:


> First call to retention and I received:
> - Free HR10-250
> - Free HD receiver for LIL coming June 28 for Denver (I didn't ask model)
> - Free 5 LNB
> - Free installation
> - Free SuperFan
> 
> $19.95 shipping and handling. I simply asked if there were any specials for an HD DVR for ST subscribers. She pulled up my accound and said that yes I could get the HD DVR free by keeping ST for 2006. She then went on to try to sell me the OTA antenna because I wouldn't be able to pick up the new HD locals starting June 28 with the HD DVR. So I asked about replacing my old HD receiver w/o DVR so I could get them and she said I could get the HD receiver and 5 LNB free now too. Then I brought up SuperFan and she had to put me on hold and a few minutes later told me that was free since I had it last year. All seemed too good to be true but it is already posted under current orders in my account online.


Hey celfon did you just dial up the customer service number for D* and ask right away to talk to the retention department? How did you score such a sweet deal?


----------



## celfon

ej777 said:


> Hey celfon did you just dial up the customer service number for D* and ask right away to talk to the retention department? How did you score such a sweet deal?


I called 800-824-9081. The lady that answered sounded very nice and I just said I was calling to see if they had any good deals on the HD DVR for Sunday Ticket customers and then she asked for my home phone # and looked up my account. She almost immediately said yes you can get that free.
Much different result than last time. Last August when I called to get the $299 HD DVR with $100 rebate it took a few calls and begging, etc. This was so easy I can't believe it myself. I've never had this kind of luck trying to get a good deal. And I still had 14 months left from the last contract so I only added 10 months back on. I'm rural so my only options are satellite service anyway.


----------



## Brad Martin

Time to chime in on this subject. Directv will not give the HD-DVR to customers who are not renewing NFLST, 

They intially will try to get the customer to commit to 499.99 for the HD DVR. How do I know this? I just went over to my brothers home with the news of a free HD-DVR. 

After 6 calls, first call 499.99 offer +sH , 

Second call 399.99 +sH offer, third call 299.99 with 100.00 rebate + SH. 

Fourth call 199.99 +sh. no incentives as of yet. 

Fifth call if we order NFL ST can we get a the free HD DVR , no ! He expressed to the CSR too bad Directv would lose a 10 year customer over a 220 dollar DVR. 

Sixth call after he went to the Dish network site to price out the same type of package. It turns out Dish offers 10 months free programming credit and a 10 month the HD total $200 in incentive. HD DVR is 199.99 free shipping. 

Conveying that he would jump to Dish, he got 3 months Stars free, 10 months 10dollar credit for Stars. 6 months free showtime, 12 months free HD programing. free shipping on the HD DVR. Free installation plus a free install of one of the existing Tivos to the basement. $199.00 HD-DVR lease :-(.

He would have settled on the fifth call and orderd NFL ST for the free HDDVR but Directv had to get that "lease fee" of $199.00 no if ands or buts about it and a 2 year commitment and give away half the store.


----------



## Wolffpack

Life is nice. While it took the CSR a while to find the correct code, ended up with:

Free HR10-250
Free install
Free S&H
Free Superfan
I can live with that.


----------



## ej777

Thanks for the phone number celfon it helped a lot. CSR I talked to couldn't do the free HD DVR but I ended up with free HD receiver, $10 a month off my bill for a year, dish, install, multi-switch, and superfan for free.
The best they could do was $299 for the HD DVR. My thinking was I'd wait for the MPEG-4 HD DVR and take my chances on a good discount when it comes out. This way I already have the correct dish on the roof and all I'll need is the DVR. I have a regular Tivo so that'll hold me over until then. 
The folks at the retention department treat loyal customers the way they should be treated. I'm not saying we should be showered with free gifts all the time but a bone now and again to say thanks is nice. The CSR's on the regular line I guess just don't have the ability to do this.
Thanks again celfon for the number and to all on DBSTalk that have helped me. You folks are a great resource!


----------



## ej777

I forgot to mention 1st 6 months HD package for $4.99 then back to $9.99 after that.


----------



## Bornzo

just had apex installer here to install free hd/dvr.So far so good,waiting for guide to download. Again thanks for the info on the free hd/dvr. I like it a lot, no more vcr.


----------



## JLucPicard

A heads up for people in the Minneapolis area about Premier Communications.

If they are telling the truth, it would be interesting to hear what's going on there. If they're only making an excuse and using this for a reason, then that's even worse, but I got a call for the second week in a row cancelling the installation of my HD Tivo.

When I got this deal, the CSR in retention said since this area was live for the MPEG4 locals, they would be upgrading the dish to an AT9. Last week, they called at 10:30 (8:00 to noon appointment window) to tell me they won't be able to do the install because they don't have the equipment. So I rescheduled for today, 8:00 to noon.

Then I called D* to see if there was any way to tell that the installers *would* have the equipment this week. They called the installers and were told they expected a shipment for "the day before". Oh, great - we'll see.

I get a call from Premier at 11:30 today, and they can't send anyone out for the install because they have no techs available. What?? And you didn't know that until now?

The reponse he gave me, and what I alluded to above, was that they had 20 installers quit on them this past week! Like I said, if true, it would be interesting to know why. If not, that's a pretty pi$$ poor excuse to use.

So, called D* again. At one point I asked if he could read me the work order to see that it is in line with what I have been told was supposed to be done. He says to install a Triple Sat dish, if necessary, multi-switch, phone line if needed, etc.

I asked him why the Triple Sat when I was told during the original order that they would be upgrading to the AT9 since this area was already lit up for MPEG4. His response was that the receiver did not require the AT9. No arguement there, but why was I told that they would upgrade the dish. blahblahblah.

Turns out, this install will involve just disconnecting the four lines I already have from the existing Triple Sat dish to my two HD TiVos, connecting them to the multi-switch, and running six short line from the switch to the six inputs. Take the dish upgrade out of the equation, and it's nothing I couldn't do myself. Since it's HD equipment, it has to come from an installer - they can't ship it. I pretty much knew that but asked anyway. I sure hope they bring a WB68 switch, at least. They bring something else that will have to be swapped out later, too.

Rescheduled for next Saturday. We'll see what happens. Either way, I think I'll try to see if there may be some free HBO in my future or something (though I'm not to hyped about pushing too hard for "enticements" like that since I am getting a free HR10-250 after all).

Anyway, what is going on at the install company where they have 20 people quit in one week??? Doesn't bode well for D* installs in this area for a while.


----------



## cdavis0720

Just got off the phone with DTV. I called directly to the retention number 800-824-9081. Spoke to the CSR regarding upgrading to HD as we have been subscribers for a few years including the Sunday Ticket. Best offer he came up with was 399.00 plus 10 dollars a month credit on bill. 19.95 for install including moving existing STD. DVR to another room. Also included Superfan for free. Bottom line I would still be paying about 400 after install charges and 10.00 monthly credit. I can do better than that can't I??????


----------



## cdavis0720

Ahhh.... now we're talking. 
got the free upgrade. Had my wife call and play dumb took talking to three people and us saying okay we will just go ahead and cancel the ST. Suddenly like magic the offer that everyone denied existing appeared. Install is scheduled for day after tomorrow. Thanks to this board for all the information. Can't wait to watch some HD since I've had the HD set for about three months now.


----------



## flava

just wanted to say thanks for this post...

I called and asked "just wondering if you have any deals for the high def Tivo?" She looked up my account and said I was a customer since 97. She said to reward that, I was eligible for a free HR10-250. I said cool. While she was processing it, I mentioned that I was thinking about NFL Sunday Ticket but wouldn't pay an extra $100 for HD and was kinda upset that it was an extra charge for HD. She mentioned that if I bought the Sunday Ticket, she'd put a note into my account for free Superfan. So after that, I kinda jokingly asked for any other deals she might have. She looked & said I was already paying for the HD package, how would I like it for free for 12 months? I said yeah, that sounds good. Then she said "you're already getting Showtime & HBO, how bout 6 months of free Showtime and changing the HBO to $2 for 6 months?" I said that too sounded good! I have another 2 year commitment again, no big deal to me...

I scheduled the appointment and she said I'd be getting a new 5 satellite dish (I currently have the 3 sat dish) for free with the appointment. She also said I'd have to pay for shipping (around $20-22). I said, "aww, I hafta pay for shipping?" and she said "no, I'll remove that too!"

So, I got all that stuff for free just cuz of this post, and I didn't have to threaten anything and she was super nice. I even asked to speak with her supervisor to let him know how great it was to deal with her and she passed me through. As a result of this he said she'd be getting a good write-up in her file as well as a free gift certificate and some sort of bonus. I was happy to know that after she hooked me up with all that stuff....

Anyway....it made my Sunday of surfing the net well worthwhile...
thanx
PEace
flav


----------



## spetsu

My HD-SAT520 quit working over the weekend and I came across this gem of a thread. Everthing worked flawlessly. The CSR knew exactly what I was talking about. Instead of the cost of replacing my receiver, I now get a HD-DVR for free and ready for the 5 LNB dish as well. This forum is great and very knowledgeable. Thank God I didn't cancel Sunday Ticket last year. I owe celfon and the rest of you a beer.


----------



## Brad Martin

cdavis0720 said:


> Just got off the phone with DTV. I called directly to the retention number 800-824-9081. Spoke to the CSR regarding upgrading to HD as we have been subscribers for a few years including the Sunday Ticket. Best offer he came up with was 399.00 plus 10 dollars a month credit on bill. 19.95 for install including moving existing STD. DVR to another room. Also included Superfan for free. Bottom line I would still be paying about 400 after install charges and 10.00 monthly credit. I can do better than that can't I??????


 Go back in this thread and read my post about my brothers situation.

Copy of post,

Time to chime in on this subject. Directv will not give the HD-DVR to customers who are not renewing NFLST,

They intially will try to get the customer to commit to 499.99 for the HD DVR. How do I know this? I just went over to my brothers home with the news of a free HD-DVR.

After 6 calls, first call 499.99 offer +sH ,

Second call 399.99 +sH offer, third call 299.99 with 100.00 rebate + SH.

Fourth call 199.99 +sh. no incentives as of yet.

Fifth call if we order NFL ST can we get a the free HD DVR , no ! He expressed to the CSR too bad Directv would lose a 10 year customer over a 220 dollar DVR.

Sixth call after he went to the Dish network site to price out the same type of package. It turns out Dish offers 10 months free programming credit and a 10 month the HD total $200 in incentive. HD DVR is 199.99 free shipping.

Conveying that he would jump to Dish, he got 3 months Stars free, 10 months 10dollar credit for Stars. 6 months free showtime, 12 months free HD programing. free shipping on the HD DVR. Free installation plus a free install of one of the existing Tivos to the basement. $199.00 HD-DVR lease :-(.

He would have settled on the fifth call and orderd NFL ST for the free HDDVR but Directv had to get that "lease fee" of $199.00 no if ands or buts about it and a 2 year commitment and give away half the store.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Brad Martin

You stated in your post you are a NFL Sunday Ticket, demand nothing less than a free HD DVR


----------



## Wolffpack

Brad Martin said:


> Time to chime in on this subject. Directv will not give the HD-DVR to customers who are not renewing NFLST,


But look at flava's post above. He got the deal and was considering NFLST.


----------



## JLucPicard

flava said:


> I scheduled the appointment and she said I'd be getting a new 5 satellite dish (I currently have the 3 sat dish) for free with the appointment.


Just a caution about expecting the AT9 dish (see my post #105). After being told by the Retention person who set up the deal that I would be upgraded to the AT9 dish (I have the Triple Sat now), on a follow up call the CSR (in Installation) read me the work order and said "Triple Sat dish". I asked why not the AT9, and he indicated their computer system will not allow them to indicate the AT9 dish for an HR10-250 installation.

That being said, I've been rescheduled twice now, so haven't been able to see if the installer would actually install the AT9. Just don't think it's a done deal on that dish until it actually is.


----------



## Brad Martin

Wolffpack said:


> But look at flava's post above. He got the deal and was considering NFLST.


I would have to see that in person, the CSR's in retention were very adament about this my brother made a clear offer to subscribe to NFLST. Many times in the negotiation they would not budge.


----------



## malachai24

I gave this a shot last night. I had never subscribed to the NFL Sunday ticket, but have been a customer for probably 10 years. Initially, I was told that all they could do was give me a HD receiver for free (w/o the need to get the NFLST). I said I really was interested in the Tivo, he said there was a deal with the NFLST that I might be able to get in on. He checked (I assume with a manager) and said he could not do it. We talked a little longer and I said what if I agree to buy the NFLST today? He put me on hold again, and came back and said he could do that. I ended up with the HR10-250, Superfan, and 3 months of HD Programming for the cost of the NFLST which I was going to purchase anyway. It is going to be installed Friday. Thanks again for this post and keep trying if you were turned down initially. I called in the evening (approx 8pm EST), in case that matters.


----------



## Tonedeaf

malachai24 said:


> I gave this a shot last night. I had never subscribed to the NFL Sunday ticket, but have been a customer for probably 10 years. Initially, I was told that all they could do was give me a HD receiver for free (w/o the need to get the NFLST). I said I really was interested in the Tivo, he said there was a deal with the NFLST that I might be able to get in on. He checked (I assume with a manager) and said he could not do it. We talked a little longer and I said what if I agree to buy the NFLST today? He put me on hold again, and came back and said he could do that. I ended up with the HR10-250, Superfan, and 3 months of HD Programming for the cost of the NFLST which I was going to purchase anyway. It is going to be installed Friday. Thanks again for this post and keep trying if you were turned down initially. I called in the evening (approx 8pm EST), in case that matters.


My free HD TIVO was stipulated with a purchase of NFLST also. I signed up for it, then after my HDTIVO was installed, called back and told them I wanted to cancel the ST. No problems. Never had the ST before.


----------



## Brad Martin

Tonedeaf said:


> My free HD TIVO was stipulated with a purchase of NFLST also. I signed up for it, then after my HDTIVO was installed, called back and told them I wanted to cancel the ST. No problems. Never had the ST before.


Not to flame, but, D will not do this. Again I would have to see it in person to see it happend.


----------



## malachai24

I don't blame you, Brad. I was all ready to get turned down when I called because I was not a NFL ST subscriber previously. To my surprise, I was able to get in on the deal. 

As many times as you were turned down, I'd find it difficult for you to believe others w/o NFL ST are able to get in on it.


----------



## Agrajag

I read that as Brad saying DirecTV wouldn't just cancel NFL Sunday Ticket given the extension of the offer. However, I don't see that as being a big deal at all. Given all of us who have gotten the deal without Sunday Ticket it's clear that simply getting rid of these units is the bigger concern and that the Sunday Ticket "requirement" is fairly flimsy. 

I was turned down 4 consecutive times before I hit a retension rep who gave me the deal without my even having to raise a fuss of any sort and I cancelled Sunday Ticket last year over the SuperFan situation.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Brad Martin said:


> Not to flame, but, D will not do this. Again I would have to see it in person to see it happend.


This is what is showing in my Account activity in the last 2 weeks:

06/24/2006 NFL Sunday Ticket 2006 Season - Pre-Ssn Sprt Cxl $-41.80 $-2.61 $-41.80

06/24/2006 Leased Receiver $1.50 $0.12 $1.50

06/16/2006 $19.95 Delivery and Handling - Charge $19.95 $1.65 $19.95

06/16/2006 HD-DVR Upgrade - Charge $0.00 $0.00 $0.00

06/16/2006 $0.00 $0.00 $0.00

06/16/2006 NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan 2006 - Charge $0.00 $0.00 $0.00

06/16/2006 NFL Sunday Ticket 2006 Season - Charge $41.80 $2.61 $41.80

As you can see my order was placed on 06/16/06. My install was on 6/23/06, Any questions about how DirecTV couldn't/wouldn't cancel Sunday Ticket? I never had Sunday Ticket in the past.


----------



## Sharkz

Hello all,

New to the forum, was directed here by a friend because of this thread. I have been a long time D... Plat subscriber with NFL Ticket. So I decided to give this a go as I wanted to update with HD. I called the number posted 1-800-824-9081. Got nowhere with them. Was very polite but basically they didn't care if I dropped NFL Ticket or not. So I decided to give customer Support a call... Bingo got the below deal.... I told the CSR I wanted to drop NFL Ticket to offset the cost of the HD- DVR.

I received the following.....
HD-DVR = Free
Installation Tomorrow! = Free
Shipping and Handling = Free
New 5 LNB dish (if needed) = Free

Thank you goes to this forum and all the people who posted in this thread!


----------



## morgantown

HD-DVR: Free with install
Add HD Programming +9.99 MO
+2 year commitment

The only thing that did not sound right was the statement that I must have HD programming _including_ the NFLST to retain the receiver (and of course it is leased, as fully expected). Frankly the NFLST is a given, if I was going to cancel it I'd be leaving DTV.

But, the statment that the HD receiver and HD programming must remain active or the receiver would need returned sounded like a bunch of bull...thoughts?


----------



## JLucPicard

I'm guessing that having an HD receiver and cancelling your HD service (keeping only SD service) would be similar to cancelling service. Being that the receiver is leased, it wouldn't surprise me if they required returning the HD receiver if you were only subscribing to striclty SD service, maybe with an option to replace that receiver with an SD receiver, even though the HD receiver still receives SD.


----------



## Brad Martin

JLucPicard said:


> Just a caution about expecting the AT9 dish (see my post #105). After being told by the Retention person who set up the deal that I would be upgraded to the AT9 dish (I have the Triple Sat now), on a follow up call the CSR (in Installation) read me the work order and said "Triple Sat dish". I asked why not the AT9, and he indicated their computer system will not allow them to indicate the AT9 dish for an HR10-250 installation.
> 
> That being said, I've been rescheduled twice now, so haven't been able to see if the installer would actually install the AT9. Just don't think it's a done deal on that dish until it actually is.


My brothers installation, which is discussed earlier in this thread was delayed from install today. Reason lack of equipment, they "qoute un quote" told his wife he would be getting a different HD DVR than the HR10-250. The earliest that that they could reschedual install was Monday July 3 if the equipment is available. Hmmmmmm!

Full details "when" he has it installed.

Going away on a quick 5 day vacation this coming weekend. Will not be back till the 5th, first stop after we unpack is at my brothers house.


----------



## sgt-spam

morgantown said:


> HD-DVR: Free with install
> Add HD Programming +9.99 MO
> +2 year commitment
> 
> The only thing that did not sound right was the statement that I must have HD programming _including_ the NFLST to retain the receiver (and of course it is leased, as fully expected). Frankly the NFLST is a given, if I was going to cancel it I'd be leaving DTV.
> 
> But, the statment that the HD receiver and HD programming must remain active or the receiver would need returned sounded like a bunch of bull...thoughts?


Now that I have locals in HD, I'm strongly considering cancelling my HD package. The only thing keeping me right now is the promise of a free HD DVR when it's released.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

sgt-spam said:


> Now that I have locals in HD, I'm strongly considering cancelling my HD package. The only thing keeping me right now is the promise of a free HD DVR when it's released.


Why would you saying having the HD package would determine if you got a free upgrade? Did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## morgantown

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Why would you saying having the HD package would determine if you got a free upgrade? Did I miss that somewhere?


That may have been related to my post above his response.

The jist of it was DTV will give the HD DVR for free and the CSR (the only CSR I spoke with) claimed the DVR was contingent upon having the HD service _and_ maintaining the NFLST for two years. I thought that statement was a bunch of bull.

I have had NFLST since 1997 so heeping it is a no brainer. Frankly I don't care that much about the regular HD programming - I could take it or leave it. All I really do care about is having the NFLST games (with NFLST-SF) in HD. That is why I want to get the HD-DVR...


----------



## Tonedeaf

morgantown said:


> HD-DVR: Free with install
> Add HD Programming +9.99 MO
> +2 year commitment
> 
> The only thing that did not sound right was the statement that I must have HD programming _including_ the NFLST to retain the receiver (and of course it is leased, as fully expected). Frankly the NFLST is a given, if I was going to cancel it I'd be leaving DTV.
> 
> But, the statment that the HD receiver and HD programming must remain active or the receiver would need returned sounded like a bunch of bull...thoughts?


Definitely bull. The HD package is something you can delete from your programming on your own.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

morgantown said:


> The jist of it was DTV will give the HD DVR for free and the CSR (the only CSR I spoke with) claimed the DVR was contingent upon having the HD service _and_ maintaining the NFLST for two years. I thought that statement was a bunch of bull.


Yeah that does sound like a bunch of bull. I can't imagine that they would monitor your account for the HD service and then charge you becauce you dropped it. The CSR and D* are really bad at explaining that you don't need the HD package to get HD programs. They usally fail to tell you that you just get those ~9 stations. When I first called up they made it sound like I need that for to get HD locals or the HD NY/LA feeds. I later found out that wasn't true. I guess they are doing what they can't to make extra $$.


----------



## dan8379

Brad Martin said:


> My brothers installation, which is discussed earlier in this thread was delayed from install today. Reason lack of equipment, they "qoute un quote" told his wife he would be getting a different HD DVR than the HR10-250. The earliest that that they could reschedual install was Monday July 3 if the equipment is available. Hmmmmmm!
> 
> Full details "when" he has it installed.


I wish that were true since my install couldn't be scheduled until July 15, but I don't think anybody has heard or read anything indicating that the new DVR will be available before August at the earliest.


----------



## morgantown

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Yeah that does sound like a bunch of bull. I can't imagine that they would monitor your account for the HD service and then charge you becauce you dropped it. The CSR and D* are really bad at explaining that you don't need the HD package to get HD programs. They usally fail to tell you that you just get those ~9 stations. When I first called up they made it sound like I need that for to get HD locals or the HD NY/LA feeds. I later found out that wasn't true. I guess they are doing what they can't to make extra $$.


I thought just the same and called during "lunch" today to place the order right after posting...no mention of any strings attached as per the prior CSR. Now, I am a total NEWB with the HD DTV services so I am assuming I will get the HBO in HD since I already sub to HBO (and the NFLST with the SF for free would take care of the non local HFL games in HD).

What else would I get (I was not assuming I'd get the locals in HD since my DMA is already up in the LIL). Time to do some searching here and over at TCF since I only partially paid attention to the HD posts since I did not have a HD receiver .

The install is next week, FWIW. ...and thank you for the input (cabanaboy1977, tonedeaf, et al).


----------



## Blurayfan

The HD package is claimed to be a requirement for all *leased* HD receivers. D* retention reps even gave me this claim when upgrading my system to Mpeg-4 locals leasing the H20.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

DVDKingdom said:


> The HD package is claimed to be a requirement for all *leased* HD receivers. D* retention reps even gave me this claim when upgrading my system to Mpeg-4 locals leasing the H20.


You didn't happen to ask if they'd charge you more to get the reciever if you didn't want to get the HD package did you?


----------



## AnonomissX

Charging you more when you drop a service that is NOT part of the basic package??? Not what I remember. You have to keep Total Choice or HIGHER.


----------



## Gmoney19

I got the free HD DVR deal. I've been a ticket subscriber for 5 seasons and have the HD package. No big deal getting the free HD DVR. I added an OTA. That's where the trouble started. After 2 blown installs (didn't show the first time and came w/o the OTA the second), I was offered a $250 credit to buy my own OTA and have it installed plus no S/H on HD DVR. I went to Circuit City bought a great Terk and a 100 feet of cable, came home and installed in about 1 hr. I think I came out ahead of the game. The signal certainly beats the H20 I had.


----------



## morgantown

DVDKingdom said:


> The HD package is claimed to be a requirement for all *leased* HD receivers. D* retention reps even gave me this claim when upgrading my system to Mpeg-4 locals leasing the H20.


The claim is also bull. I made one call to get the HR10-250 for free and when the CSR made the claim you refer to I said I'd call back later to finish the order. Called back a couple of days later when I had some free time at lunch and the (second) CSR finished the order with the notation to the account of no HD package requirement.

The (second) CSR said the the commitment is only to the program package currently in effect, TC+ for me, and has nothing to do with the $10 HD package or NFLST (as the first CSR claimed). DVDKingdom is right, the claim is being made by some CSR's, just call back and get one that has better sense.

They also added the NFL Superfan on for free due to an email DTV sent me during the NFL draft that said "NFL DRAFT SPECIAL: ORDER NFL SUNDAY TICKET AND GET OUR $99 SUPERFAN PACKAGE, FREE." When I called in the spring they said I could not have it since I was an existing NFLST customer...called a couple days later and the CSR added notes that the NFL SF should indeed be free based on the email they sent me. Now it is on my online account.

I dont like calling DTV any more than I have to...but the necessity of CSR roulette is certainly alive and well. I'm still quite happy to get a HD TiVo and NFLST SF for free. Now I can watch HBO and the NFLST in HD (at least for the out of market games). I might even give the HD package a try sometime in the future.

Next stop, antennae shopping...


----------



## Garry

Hi,

I have been a long time subscriber to Directv with the following package:


TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER
HD Package
NFL Sunday Ticket 2005
NFL Sunday Ticket 2006 Season
MLB Extra Innings 2006 Season
NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan 2006

In addition to my HD receiver, I also have three other Directv receivers.

My question is, and forgive me if I sound stupid, but I would like the free dvr deal as well as upgrade to the 5 Lnb dish and receiver. I understand that the DVR being offered is not Mpeg4 compatible. I have also read where posters have gotten the new dish as well as the DVR. When that is the case, do they also provide the new receiver that can receive the mpeg4 signal. 

Obviously, I would like to upgrade without paying anything other than a nominal amount.

Thanks, Garry


----------



## JLucPicard

Garry,

Welcome to DBSTalk!

When I originally called for this deal, the CSR in Retention told me they would be upgrading the dish to the AT9, even though I did not have an H20 (the Minneapolis area had been lit up for MPEG4 locals before my call).

I called D* back after a few aborted installs (by the install company), and wanted to confirm what was on the work order. They said the Phase III dish was what was required, and they had no way in their system to set me up for an AT9 install.

I would NOT count on getting an AT9 dish without upgrading the equipment to MPEG4 (H20). What you could do if you plan on getting the free DVR AND an H20 anyway is get the HR10-250 deal, set up an install date, then call D* back well before that and add an H20 receiver as well. At that point, you should get the AT9 dish. They would not do mine as the HR10-250 does not require it.

Even if they were to agree to upgrade you to the AT9 dish, they do not just provide the H20 receiver because it is compatible - you would need to order that under the regular terms.


----------



## Wolffpack

I ordered my free HR10 on 06/22 and install was set for today (07/05). Quite a long lead time I thought. So today I get a call that they (I'm in Ironwood Country) cannot install as they don't have any HR10s. They rescheduled me for Friday.


----------



## Agrajag

Had the same thing happen here but it's all fine now.


----------



## JLucPicard

My first install was cancelled because they didn't have the receiver (HR10-250). The second one a week later was cancelled because there were no techs. Third time was a charm!


----------



## wraunch

So which Hd-DVR is the one to get if I am in a MPEG4 local HD area? I am new to D* and I want ST but I want to get a box that I wont need to swap in 6 months. Help?


----------



## LockMD

If you dont get the 5 LNB dish you wont be able to receive MPEG4 there is no MPEG4 (HR20) DVR yet, suppose to be out soon though. August???


----------



## wraunch

LockMD said:


> If you dont get the 5 LNB dish you wont be able to receive MPEG4 there is no MPEG4 (HR20) DVR yet, suppose to be out soon though. August???


So I can go ahead and get the 5 LNB with which HD DVR for now? Do you think the HR20 will be out before football season? If not any idea on the swap later for the MPEG 4 box?


----------



## LockMD

Its all speculation for now. I had the 5 LNB installed with the H20 when they first became available in my area back in November. Since then they came out with the HD TiVo deal which I took, it will record the HD channels in the 70's - 80's since they are MPEG2. As of now there is nothing that will record MPEG4 and the H20 is the only one that will receive MPEG4. I am only speculating when the MPEG4 DVR comes out they will swap my HD TiVo out with it for little or no cost. Again speculation on my part.

As far as the timing of the release ??? no one really knows that either, but the word is its suppose to come out at or before football seasons opening kick off.


----------



## wraunch

LockMD said:


> Its all speculation for now. I had the 5 LNB installed with the H20 when they first became available in my area back in November. Since then they came out with the HD TiVo deal which I took, it will record the HD channels in the 70's - 80's since they are MPEG2. As of now there is nothing that will record MPEG4 and the H20 is the only one that will receive MPEG4. I am only speculating when the MPEG4 DVR comes out they will swap my HD TiVo out with it for little or no cost. Again speculation on my part.
> 
> As far as the timing of the release ??? no one really knows that either, but the word is its suppose to come out at or before football seasons opening kick off.


So what is the best HD-DVR model to get in the meantime?


----------



## LockMD

If you read back through this thread and call D*, play CSR roulette you might be able to get the HR10-250 (TiVo) for free.


----------



## wraunch

LockMD said:


> If you read back through this thread and call D*, play CSR roulette you might be able to get the HR10-250 (TiVo) for free.


So the HR10-250 is what I want then? Ok I will call tonight. I called yesterday and the retention CSR told me he could do the MPEG2 HD-DVR he didnt give me a model # for free if I sign up for ST.


----------



## LockMD

most likely that is what he was talking about. Good Luck.


----------



## JLucPicard

wraunch said:


> So what is the best HD-DVR model to get in the meantime?


The *ONLY* HD DVR currently available is the HR10-250, which will not receive nor record MPEG4 signals. And getting the HR10-250 with the deal doesn't necessarily mean you will get the AT9 (5 LNB) dish either, as it is not required for the HR10-250 to work (it works with the 3 LNB Phase III dish).


----------



## wraunch

JLucPicard said:


> The *ONLY* HD DVR currently available is the HR10-250, which will not receive nor record MPEG4 signals. And getting the HR10-250 with the deal doesn't necessarily mean you will get the AT9 (5 LNB) dish either, as it is not required for the HR10-250 to work (it works with the 3 LNB Phase III dish).


They told me the AT9 is what I would get. I am furious!!! I called retention this morning and the girl was getting me all setup and I was disconnected. Called back they acted like I am crazy, said they never do free hd-dvr. Called again same mess, called again guy was like well I can do it after your account has been open for 30 days. This is ridiculous!!!!! HELP!!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

morgantown said:


> What else would I get (I was not assuming I'd get the locals in HD since my DMA is already up in the LIL). Time to do some searching here and over at TCF since I only partially paid attention to the HD posts since I did not have a HD receiver .


From what I understand that is correct. I only have them because I got my HD reciever before they got the MPEG-4's up. Althought it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## wraunch

Ok, so I called at lunch and they told me to call sales setup my acct then after 30 days of service I can get he HD-DVR for free. What do you guys think? They made the note that this is the case b/c I called back to confirm it. I had one girl get real nasty with me before that and said her supervisor will flag the acct and I can call all day but it wont happen. These people are ridiculous. It is just tv programming.


----------



## wraunch

anyone.........anyone???


----------



## morgantown

I'd say be thankful they would treat you that well after thirty days...don't push it.

Just my $0.02


----------



## bslowey

Thanks guys,

I was able to take advantage of this offer and I was able to get the following offer.

HR10-250.................free
S&H..........................$19.95
Superfan...................free
6 months Premiere...$79.95/mth
HD package..............$7.95/mth
6 month special disc.$20/mth credit

The only problem was they said I would get the 3 LNB, not the AT9 (5 LNB). I talked to 3 people and they insisted the HR10-250 would not work with the AT9, it only works with the 3 LNB. I tried explaining to them that 3 of the LNB's on the 3 LNB are the same as 3 of the 5 on the AT9. I also explained I plan on upgrading to the new HD DVR when it gets released this fall and I was trying to avoid having a new dish and wiring installed twice. They told me if I ordered the H20 now I would receive the AT9. I told them I only have 1 HDTV and I don't need 2 HD receivers.


----------



## Garry

JLucPicard said:


> Garry,
> 
> Welcome to DBSTalk!
> 
> When I originally called for this deal, the CSR in Retention told me they would be upgrading the dish to the AT9, even though I did not have an H20 (the Minneapolis area had been lit up for MPEG4 locals before my call).
> 
> I called D* back after a few aborted installs (by the install company), and wanted to confirm what was on the work order. They said the Phase III dish was what was required, and they had no way in their system to set me up for an AT9 install.
> 
> I would NOT count on getting an AT9 dish without upgrading the equipment to MPEG4 (H20). What you could do if you plan on getting the free DVR AND an H20 anyway is get the HR10-250 deal, set up an install date, then call D* back well before that and add an H20 receiver as well. At that point, you should get the AT9 dish. They would not do mine as the HR10-250 does not require it.
> 
> Even if they were to agree to upgrade you to the AT9 dish, they do not just provide the H20 receiver because it is compatible - you would need to order that under the regular terms.


Thanks for your welcome. I just got off the phone with Directv and got the free DVR for just the shipping cost and committment. The install is set for next Monday PM.

Should I call around Wednesday and see if they can add the H20 receiver (and new dish) and see what kind of deal I can get? Or is the notice too short and should just wait a week or two and then try?

Thanks, Gary


----------



## JLucPicard

I would try calling and explain that you've decided you would like to add an H20 to your account (in addition to the HR10-250) and tell them you've got an installation scheduled for Monday and see if they can add the H20 to the work order. If they can, great. If not, and their reason for not being able to do that doesn't make much sense, you could try CSR roullette and see if that gets you anywhere, or just set another installation date for the H20.

Good Luck! And congrats on the HR10-250 deal!


----------



## drakejb

malachai24 said:


> I don't blame you, Brad. I was all ready to get turned down when I called because I was not a NFL ST subscriber previously. To my surprise, I was able to get in on the deal.
> 
> As many times as you were turned down, I'd find it difficult for you to believe others w/o NFL ST are able to get in on it.


I also have a new HR10-250 installed for free because of this thread and have NEVER had NFL ST. On my first call, I just asked real nice while she continued looking for the deal. She eventually said "well, you've been with us for 7 years" and then "and you've never paid late" and eventually said she's do it for the $20 shipping fee. I asked her what the "code" or offer name was and she just smiled (as at least it sounded like she was smiling) and said that when I threatened to go to Dish she had no choice! This, in spite of the fact that I never threatened and in fact have a current almost 2 year commitment on my account due to previous upgrades! I think it's just a crapshoot with the CSR along with how much money you've spent and how long you've been with them.


----------



## ejhuzy

So, if I call and get one of these free HR10's, is it ok to upgrade the hard drive? I'd like to be able to record more than 30 hrs of HD. Or would this violate the lease agreement?


----------



## Wolffpack

How would DTV know you did an upgrade?


----------



## JLucPicard

ejhuzy,

You would most likely get nailed when you returned the equipment to D*. You could opt to not return it, then pay the non-return fee of $470. As it is a leased unit at this point, they would most likely catch up with you one way or another. And they do not want people hacking their leased equipment.

Straight answer - it does violate the lease agreement.

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P500014

See paragraph 4, "CARE OF EQUIPMENT".


----------



## dogger01

I called CSR yesterday and they said the best they could do is give it to me for $250. I Said no thanks. Called back today and they said that they couldn't do anything for me except spread the payments out over 3 months ($399). I have been with DTV since 98 and have had the HD package since it came out. What should I do. Should I threaten to leave. Any suggestions.


----------



## Wolffpack

Wow, that's strange. Maybe the HR10 offers are done.


----------



## Garry

JLucPicard said:


> I would try calling and explain that you've decided you would like to add an H20 to your account (in addition to the HR10-250) and tell them you've got an installation scheduled for Monday and see if they can add the H20 to the work order. If they can, great. If not, and their reason for not being able to do that doesn't make much sense, you could try CSR roullette and see if that gets you anywhere, or just set another installation date for the H20.
> 
> Good Luck! And congrats on the HR10-250 deal!


Well, it worked out great. I called the retention number (As I did yesterday), and while she wasn't able to do it Monday, she rescheduled the Monday appointment to Tuesday and scheduled the H20 upgrade for Tuesday. She said they still may send two technicians, even though she noted the order for both installations.

Even better, she gave me the upgrade free of charge (no $99 charge) without me even asking for it. She just asked that I hold for a couple of minutes and when she came back, she said it would be no charge for the upgrade.

Do I assume that they will be taking back my existing HD receiver?

Gary


----------



## oldavman

After reading this forum on Sunday, July 9 I called Directv and inquired about the free HR10-250 offer. After a couple minutes on hold the service person told me that since I have been a customer since 1999, an NFL Sunday Ticket/Superfan subscriber, and I am considered an "A list" customer Directv is sending me a free HR10-250. She also waived all shipping/handling/installation fees. First real freebe I've ever received from them!


----------



## waddo

dogger01 said:


> I called CSR yesterday and they said the best they could do is give it to me for $250. I Said no thanks. Called back today and they said that they couldn't do anything for me except spread the payments out over 3 months ($399). I have been with DTV since 98 and have had the HD package since it came out. What should I do. Should I threaten to leave. Any suggestions.


Same thing happened to me. I called on 3 separate occassions before I gave up and switched to dish. I was happy with DTV and did not want to leave, but I was alsonot going to pay $250 for something I knew I should be getting for free. So I made the move and my Dish HD VIP 622 was installed yesterday.

I called DTV today to cancel and the retention rep seemed very upset I was not given the offer before. I explained what had occurred and she told me that I should call the CRG directly if I ever want to come back.

If you are a good customer then you should be able to get the deal. STick to your guns and call this number directly --> 800-824-0739

Good luck. If DTV won't work with you - I am personally very happy so far with my first night of DISH.


----------



## ejhuzy

JLucPicard said:


> ejhuzy,
> 
> You would most likely get nailed when you returned the equipment to D*. You could opt to not return it, then pay the non-return fee of $470. As it is a leased unit at this point, they would most likely catch up with you one way or another. And they do not want people hacking their leased equipment.
> 
> Straight answer - it does violate the lease agreement.
> 
> See paragraph 4, "CARE OF EQUIPMENT".


JLuc, thanks for the reply. I was thinking of getting a weaknees upgrade kit. The one where you just add a second drive. I figured if I ever had to return the unit I would just take drive #2 out.

Still think it's a bad idea to upgrade it? I doubt I can deal w/30 hrs HD (I still have all of last years episodes of House on my Tivo to be watched).


----------



## JLucPicard

I know nothing of hacking so I don't know if you can "unhack" without there being any kind of residual effects that will give away the fact that it had been hacked. Sorry I can't be of help there.


----------



## JLucPicard

Garry said:


> Do I assume that they will be taking back my existing HD receiver?


I don't know the answer to that. If you are interested in keeping the old one maybe disconnect it before the install and set it aside (maybe even out of sight?). I don't know if the installers are consistent on these upgrades that they must take the old receiver with them. You mentioned you were a long time subscriber. If your current HD receiver is owned, I would definitely set it aside and see if it "just happens to get left behind".

Obviously if it is a leased unit, you would either need to leave it activated on your account or return it. If it IS leased, they may require it's return anyway under the "upgrade" thing.

I'm glad to hear that things worked out for you!


----------



## Brad Martin

Brad Martin said:


> Go back in this thread and read my post about my brothers situation.
> 
> Copy of post,
> 
> Time to chime in on this subject. Directv will not give the HD-DVR to customers who are not renewing NFLST,
> 
> They intially will try to get the customer to commit to 499.99 for the HD DVR. How do I know this? I just went over to my brothers home with the news of a free HD-DVR.
> 
> After 6 calls, first call 499.99 offer +sH ,
> 
> Second call 399.99 +sH offer, third call 299.99 with 100.00 rebate + SH.
> 
> Fourth call 199.99 +sh. no incentives as of yet.
> 
> Fifth call if we order NFL ST can we get a the free HD DVR , no ! He expressed to the CSR too bad Directv would lose a 10 year customer over a 220 dollar DVR.
> 
> Sixth call after he went to the Dish network site to price out the same type of package. It turns out Dish offers 10 months free programming credit and a 10 month the HD total $200 in incentive. HD DVR is 199.99 free shipping.
> 
> Conveying that he would jump to Dish, he got 3 months Stars free, 10 months 10dollar credit for Stars. 6 months free showtime, 12 months free HD programing. free shipping on the HD DVR. Free installation plus a free install of one of the existing Tivos to the basement. $199.00 HD-DVR lease :-(.
> 
> He would have settled on the fifth call and orderd NFL ST for the free HDDVR but Directv had to get that "lease fee" of $199.00 no if ands or buts about it and a 2 year commitment and give away half the store.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It turns out in all of the confusion he did get the HD-DVR for free because the installation debacle, but,,,,,,,,, when the installer called Direct TV then put my brother on the phone with customer service,,,, the CSR told him the have no record of,,,,,,,

"he got 3 months Stars free, 10 months 10dollar credit for Stars. 6 months free showtime, 12 months free HD programing. free shipping on the HD DVR. Free installation plus a free install of one of the existing Tivos to the basement."

On his last bill they charged him $399.00 for the HD DVR, charged him the shipping fee,

The did give him the HD DVR at no charge that remains to be seen on the next bill, but they did not send the antena for $49.99 but charged him for it.

PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO YOUR BILLS PEOPLE...........................

WHAT A CLUSTER [email protected]#$.................. more hours on the phone with retention, He has had it , thats it for Direct TV . Good thing the State of Michigan has a law that states a Contract signed in the home residence can be cancelled within 72 hours, with no recourse to the consumer. If Direct TV does not fix this on the first call I advised him to pull all of the equipment and go to DISH.

It would have been much more efficiant to just jump to DISh pay $199.00 and not have this confused mess.

My brothers HD install Detroit MICROTECH Anyone else with these issues?
My brothers experience so far with a HD upgrade, he asked me to share this with you.

Direct TV Customer Support

Directech holding Company

3825 East Mulberry Drive

Fort Collins, Colorado 80524

This letter is to complain about service I recently received from Michigan Microtech.

I called Michigan Microtech on June 29th in regards to a missed installation of our Direct TV High Definition equipment that was ordered from Direct TV on June 22nd. After I had been on hold for several minutes, the rep came on the line. I had to explain my problem to her several times because she did not seem to be listening or able to understand and therefore asked me the same questions repeatedly. She put me on hold for several minutes, and then returned to say that Michigan Microtech called and left a message on our answering machine stating that they had to reschedule our installation till after July 3rd reason given Michigan Microtech did not have the equipment available. She then tried to blame me for not rescheduling. Needless to say, I was quite frustrated.

After review of our phone answering machine there was a message left that was barely understandable, the individual that left the message did not speak clearly at all and sounded very unprofessional.

We rescheduled the installation for July 6th between 12 noon and 2 pm. At 3:15 an installer called on the phone asking for directions 3 time's. On the third call he asked me if I had the equipment to be installed at my residence. The installer then said he had to call his supervisor. He returned a call stating I had to call Direct TV to "rebuild" my order. This person was also very unprofessional. I called Microtech to complain after I had been on hold for several minutes; the rep came on the line. I had to explain my problem to her several times because she did not seem to be listening or able to understand and therefore asked me the same questions repeatedly. She put me on hold for several minutes, I was so frustrated I told her I was going to call Direct TV and request a different installation company.

I was called several hours later by Michigan Microtech asking if I was cancelling my installation. This representative also seemed very confused when I explained to her that I was told by a Michigan Microtech installer that I had to call Direct TV to rebuild my order. She again asked me. Do I want to cancel the order? I asked her do you have the order? She replied no I do not it was cancelled.

May I also mention I had to take the day of from work a second time to have this installation completed.

I rescheduled with a supervisor at Direct TV the earliest appointment I would be able to get was for July 12th. Also Direct TV was covering the cost of equipment at no charge.

On Monday July 10th around noon a very pleasant and intelligent installer called from Michigan Microtech called on the phone asking for directions to our residence. He was quite surprised when I told him the install was scheduled for July 12th. I said it was ok and he came to install the equipment. Unfortunately he said that there was not a multi-switch included on the order and he called his supervisor. He then told me that he could come back the following day to complete the installation.

I rearranged my schedule at work for the following day moving a very important meeting to the following day. Less than an hour later I receive a call from Michigan Microtech stating that they would not be able to arrive on Tuesday July 12th and the earliest they could reschedule was after Thursday July 13th. I found this totally unacceptable because Michigan Microtech has caused enough problems with my self having to rearrange my own work schedule to accommodate what seems to be a very unprofessional and incompetent installation company.

After Calling Direct TV this afternoon I explained that if this installation was not completed by Tuesday afternoon. I would have to cancel and order the Dish Network High Definition service. Direct TV more or less stated they had "no control" over this situation. I have been a Direct TV customer for nearly 10 years and have never had any problems with customer service. I have become very fond of Direct TVs excellent programming package, TIVO and would hate leaving Direct TV. With a contractor like Michigan Microtech I do not know if it would be a wise decision to stay with Direct TV as our service provider.

Upon one last attempt I called a supervisor at Michigan Microtech and after much conversation about this situation she promised installation on Tuesday July 11th between 2 and 4 pm. If no one arrives to install by 4 pm I will immediately call the Dish Network and arrange for their service to be installed in our household. I was also taken aback by the supervisor trying to convey in her notes that I was the one giving them the problems. Obviously someone is trying to cover up the mistakes.

I would like to make it very clear the only "professional" person I have dealt with from Michigan Microtech was the installer that arrived this afternoon. I am sure he is not part of this problem and he should not be reprimanded in any way shape or form.

It is very important that I write this letter because there appears to be a very "serious" management problem at the Detroit Michigan Microtech office. The phone personnel seem to be very confused, hard to understand and treated me with a "so what" uncaring attitude towards the customer.

My impression of Michigan Microtech's office is that of a complete state of unorganized confusion. I am sure Directech and Direct TV appreciates this feedback. If this is happening to our family how many other Direct TV customers are being affected in the Metro Detroit area?

I expected a much higher level of service from your companies, and I am quite disappointed. Because I do not want to spend any more time on this problem, I will be informing my friends and family about this experience.


----------



## JLucPicard

That's the third time you've posted that letter in full that I've seen.

Ya, we get it - nobody's happy.


----------



## Wolffpack

JLP,

If one wanted to hack their leased DVR, they could simply pull the HD and put it in a safe place. Hack using a new HD, probably of greater capacity, and run that until they had to turn the unit back in to DTV. Then pull the original drive out of storage and send the unit back.

That is if one made the decision to do so.


----------



## tzphotos.com

I have read through this thread and was thinking about trying to get the deal.

After thinking further I think I may wait out and see what new product is down the line. It sounds like it may only be a month or two before the new DVR is released.

I have a HDTV but only a standard (Old Sony) box with a single LNB dish and a ReplayTV (Lifetime subscription).

To support the new AT-9 dish I would require a whole new install. I should be able to put the 3 LNB dish on my existing pole install.

I hope someday they come out with a dish which will handle all five satalites, but not require a different installation requirment.

So far, I have been happy with my over-the-air stations in Chicago, but now I'm craving more options.


----------



## Garry

JLucPicard said:


> I don't know the answer to that. If you are interested in keeping the old one maybe disconnect it before the install and set it aside (maybe even out of sight?). I don't know if the installers are consistent on these upgrades that they must take the old receiver with them. You mentioned you were a long time subscriber. If your current HD receiver is owned, I would definitely set it aside and see if it "just happens to get left behind".
> 
> Obviously if it is a leased unit, you would either need to leave it activated on your account or return it. If it IS leased, they may require it's return anyway under the "upgrade" thing.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that things worked out for you!


Had the install today and it went pretty well. The installer for the HR10-250 had to run two new wires for the DVR and also didn't have to give up my old receiver, which I will keep as a backup, but not activate right now.

So now I have both the H20 and the HR10-250, All kinds of options now.

Gary


----------



## JLucPicard

Garry,

:righton: SWEEEET! Nice to hear of a good outcome - thanks for the update!


----------



## redmption

This sucks. I just signed up for Direct TV at the beginning of this month and they had this deal going the whole time but didnt hook me up? I did get the Sunday ticket deal where its 69.99 a month for 4 months w/ 4 months Total Choice premium for free plus HD free, standard DVR for free and Superfan free. But they wanted $150.00 for the HD DVR. I have a 5 LNB dish and get local channels in HD via the satellite(Plano,TX). It sounds like from this thread I should wait until fall to get the new DVR that is coming out instead of getting this free one. Will the new one in fall affect my Local HD channels? Luckily when the guy setup my satellite he ran dual lines to both rooms eventhough I only had a standard DVR in the living room, but I was going to move it to the bedroom in the future when I brought my plasma out and wall mounted in the living room. So no install should be needed, just plugging in the cables.


----------



## gglockner

Thanks to all for the advice. Today I called customer retention and said that I had just ordered an HDTV and that I was considering switching to cable -- what could D* offer in terms of a HD-DVR. I didn't have to beg or plead, I was immediately offered the HD DirecTiVo for $20 + tax. The installer will arrive on Sunday. Sweet! Too bad the TV won't arrive until next week.

I was also given a story about the new MPEG4 DVR. For me it's TiVo or nothing, but I said that I'd take a look at it just to be polite.


----------



## vikingguy

Thank you all so much I got a HD-tivo for S&H costs and 4 free months of hd programing.


----------



## jleisure279

Thank you greatly to the author of this thread. After I read it, I informed about 5 other D* subscribers and to date, there have been 3 installs and am expecting a 4th this week. I can't say that the installs have all been successful because the installers that D* sent out (Ironwood communications) completely messed up at least one of the installs to date and the one they sent to my house could barely speak english. If I didn't have a little technical knowledge, my install would have been messed up as well.

I am loving my new HD channels, and am working on getting the waiver letters out to the local networks so that I can get the NY/LA HD feeds for the HD local channels I can't get over the air.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jleisure279 said:


> I am loving my new HD channels, and am working on getting the waiver letters out to the local networks so that I can get the NY/LA HD feeds for the HD local channels I can't get over the air.


Don't be too "hopefull" with that.
As of right now, DirecTV plans to shut off the DNS feeds on August 6th, to areas that already have MPEG-4.


----------



## gomezma1

Can this receiver be used with non HD tv's?


----------



## bobnielsen

gomezma1 said:


> Can this receiver be used with non HD tv's?


Yes, there are RCA and S-Video outputs.


----------



## mkmhr

just make sure you have the resolution on 480 as well.

Who wants a HD Tivo? There is no way, hope this is obvious, that because you have this model that you will get some type of "deal" on the non Tivo HD receiver. Not going to happen. It will not be Mpeg 4, ever, nor will there be a swap deal for the million customers who have bit the bait on the free unit. Sorry, it's leased and has to be for 2 years. If you want to get D*'s HD-DVR, there will be a upgrade offer, with a cost, and everyone who feels fuzzy inside right now will see that in giving these receivers out right now they are basicly making sure that there are more people in possesion of the equipment, because then, no matter what, that gives D* more people that will just pay for the upgrade then if they did not give these out free. See what i'm saying? You catch more flies with honey boys, in the long run.


----------



## tnmg

wraunch said:


> Ok, so I called at lunch and they told me to call sales setup my acct then after 30 days of service I can get he HD-DVR for free. What do you guys think? They made the note that this is the case b/c I called back to confirm it. I had one girl get real nasty with me before that and said her supervisor will flag the acct and I can call all day but it wont happen. These people are ridiculous. It is just tv programming.


That's no joke. I called up and they had records of when I called two years ago asking about service. Didn't sign up then or now because they were both so rude and pushy. :nono2: If it wasn't for that Sunday Ticket!!!! ARGHH!!


----------



## Agrajag

mkmhr,

If they do this I'm going to be PISSED. I called and had account reps note my account with their comments to the contrary and I've checked several times with other reps that these comments are there. I have been told several times that when the new HD PVR's are ready, those that already have HD boxes will be upgraded for free.

The PROBLEM they have is that they are moving to MPEG-4. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the existing equipment. They are forcing a change because they want everyone, eventually, on MPEG-4. They can't move to this new technology and then demand everyone buy new equipment when their own equipment already works just fine.

Don't get me wrong. I won't be shocked if they try this. I just personally won't be accepting it. I have an HD-PVR. I bought lifetime service for it. There was nothing wrong with it. DirecTV has made a change in the hardware that will kill off my receiver. Either they WILL swap out this unit for a "similarly function unit" or they will be losing a customer of 12 years. It's that simple.

And if you don't think they'll be doing these kinds of deals even if they do go on a path like you suggest, then you're in for a surprise. They've done these sorts of things for 12 years now. They're not going to stop simply because they now have MPEG-4.


----------



## AnonomissX

IIRC,

Directv has/had in their help screens a note regarding people with HR10-250 tivos, and were facing mpeg4 locals.

There will/should be some kind of upgrade path/offer, but no one has the details yet, or had the details as of 06/15, the last time I was able to look at the help screens...

That is the one detail I was anxious about, but now just amusedly curious. I don't have a contract with directv, but I am really wanting one of those HR10-250s and an HDTV...I have an R15, and multiple directv tivos, and am pretty happy with both.

I am tempted to go with a 2 year commitment to get the 250 gig harddrive, especially since its going to get an update for the folders option...and this may inspire the other people in the house to go HD.


----------



## oldavman

mkmhr said:


> just make sure you have the resolution on 480 as well.
> 
> Who wants a HD Tivo? There is no way, hope this is obvious, that because you have this model that you will get some type of "deal" on the non Tivo HD receiver. Not going to happen. It will not be Mpeg 4, ever, nor will there be a swap deal for the million customers who have bit the bait on the free unit. Sorry, it's leased and has to be for 2 years. If you want to get D*'s HD-DVR, there will be a upgrade offer, with a cost, and everyone who feels fuzzy inside right now will see that in giving these receivers out right now they are basicly making sure that there are more people in possesion of the equipment, because then, no matter what, that gives D* more people that will just pay for the upgrade then if they did not give these out free. See what i'm saying? You catch more flies with honey boys, in the long run.


I just received the "free" HD Tivo and I like it a lot. I want as much HD content that I can receive and record and I realize it may cost me a few bucks to get it. As I have read, MPEG4 will allow more HD content when DIRECTV launches it's new satellites in 2007. I want it and I will update to the new MPEG4 DVR to be able to record it. I didn't invest a large sum in my home AV setup and then not be able to receive the best TV signal I can get, and in my opinion that is HDTV, be it OTA or national HD feeds via DIRECTV.


----------



## Blitz68

I just got a free HR10-250 also. The guy came out gave me the DVR checked my dish for signal strength (because I asked if he could check it) and he left. No $19 or anything else.


----------



## pappys

I received my FREE HR10-250 on July 17th. When I called on July 8 and asked about anything for ST subscribers, he said he was in a good mood and told me not to tell anyone. "OK".  He said he could not offer many any discounts on packages. "OK":nono2: He told me I would be getting an AT9 dish and would get HD locals (chicago market) :nono: 

Here is the low down. I called back tonight, acting sort of dumb. I called the retention number, and I asked if I could get Distant Locals because I "was told that I would be getting AT9 and HD locals and then installer said that the HR10 would not be compatable and can't get locals on HR10". He said I would have to wait for the new HR20 if I wanted DVR. I said ok. 

I then asked about ST, and IF I would get the games in HD. He said no, you don't have superfan. "Hmm..." He paused and said I was a good customer, and gave me superfan for free. 

I asked to be transferred to talk to someone about HD Distants. He did, and they did not allow that even though I live 90 miles from Chicago and I doubt that an OTA would work out here.

I then asked him about the H20, and adding one to my collection. He said he would transfer me to installation specialist to set that up and it would be $99+shipping. Before I got transferred, he said that they could probably help me out..."OK! " 

I explained my no AT9 situation and wanted locals, he looked at the previous note, and said $99.00. I didn't say anything. Then he came down to $49.00+Shipping. I said I may just wait for the new HR20. He then said 49 w/free shipping. It will be here on 8/3.

AHHHHH!!!


----------



## artemus

Just want to thank the posters on this thread for this info. Called D** yesterday and told the csr that I had read good customers were getting the HR10-250 for
free. She asked me to hold a few moments, then came back and asked me where on the D** website was this deal. I told her it wasn't on the website. So it's just testamonial, she then said. Right, I said. She proceeded to hook me up with a free
HD Tivo, 3 months showtime,and 6 months sports package( msn etc.)! I do not get sunday ticket, or superfan, Just total choice plus, Hi-def, and HBO. BTW I was told I could get the AT9 antenna if I upgrade my non-tivo HD receiver to theH20. It
would be $99. If I already get local hds with an antenna, would it be worth it? Thanks.


----------



## pappys

artemus said:


> BTW I was told I could get the AT9 antenna if I upgrade my non-tivo HD receiver to theH20. It
> would be $99. If I already get local hds with an antenna, would it be worth it? Thanks.


Yes it would be worth the AT9 Dish. You have options:
1. Wait a few weeks for the new HR20 (DVR) that is coming out, and then they will install the AT9 then.
2. Order the H20 now as you discussed.
3. Wait a few weeks like I did, (see my previous post just before yours) and get an even better deal on the H20.


----------



## Feld

Will this strategy work with a Business account?


----------



## danpedraza

i have been having problems with the r-15 so in another forum a member siad i should pick up an hd dvr. I dont have an hd tv so my question is it possible to go into best buy and pick one up for 99 dollars. I think thats the price.


----------



## bobnielsen

danpedraza said:


> i have been having problems with the r-15 so in another forum a member siad i should pick up an hd dvr. I dont have an hd tv so my question is it possible to go into best buy and pick one up for 99 dollars. I think thats the price.


It's more like $399.99. The $99 H20 is not a DVR.


----------



## ratchytron2k

Does anyone know if they are still doing this? I just bought a HR10-250 and can still return it if I can get it for free....

Also, I have only been with D* for 1 year - does length of time with D* count?


----------



## Agrajag

Length of time absolutely has an impact on their reaction to requests.


----------



## pappys

ratchytron2k said:


> Does anyone know if they are still doing this? I just bought a HR10-250 and can still return it if I can get it for free....
> 
> Also, I have only been with D* for 1 year - does length of time with D* count?


This forum has numerous people with varying degrees of customer length. I can recall one guy being with D* for 3 mo. Try and see. You may just be better off returning and waiting 1 month or so, for the HR20 (the new HD DVR).


----------



## drill

you can also try calling them and asking them for an account credit for the amount you paid for it. i have done this in the past when i bought right before the "free deal", and directv has been very good about giving me a credit.


----------



## Madtown

The CSR I talked with said she had not heard of and could not find any information on the HD Tivo Blowout Special. She said that only ST subscribers could get the free HR10 250. How do you get to a retention CSR.

Thanks


----------



## ironman

I called the regular number this AM and tried to work with the CSR and that got nowhere - she said she was only authorized to offer so much discount on equip. so I called 800-824-0739 and told her I had ST and it was like butter! 
The retention number I have is 800-824-9081. Good Luck!


----------



## loulou

I was really nervous about even trying this because I'd already acted on the free R-15 offer yesterday, but decided that the worst they could do is shoot me down. I called the 1-800-824-0739 line and asked about the HD Tivo Blowout. The CSR asked me to tell him more -- I told him that I knew a lot of people online getting free HR 10-250's...people without ST, just long time customers like myself. He suggested that they'd been giving them for $399 -- I told him that I wasn't interested in that offer since I'd be leasing the equipment, not owning it. He then said that since I'd been a long time customer and hadn't asked for much before, that he could do it! It will be installed Tuesday at the same time as my free R-15!


----------



## n3xt

Maybe not like butter, but I got the deal. I had called up last week and initially got the DVR for $299 ($100 off) plus free Super Fan for NFL Sunday Ticket ($99). The install is scheduled for this morning yet, but called retention and said I saw that ST and long time customers were getting the DVR for free. She had to check with someone, but since I have been such a good long time customer (only since 2002!) and had NFL Sunday Ticket (I just signed up!) that she could get me the DVR for free. Not bad. So all in, I got a new DVR, as well as Sunday Ticket with Superfan for $249 and a 2 year committment to Total Choice Plus and HD. Oh, I did pay the $19.95 S&H but that's peanuts. Can't wait for the installer to arrive in the next hour or so.


----------



## mikewolf13

First call was told, I could get either the HR10-250 or Superfan if i got ST. Second call, I simply said I heard I could get the HR10-250 and Superfan if i get ST.
No resistance, she was very happy to do it. Also did not charge me the $19.95 shipping charge.

I called 1-800-824-0739

What have I done? 2 more years committed? Oh well, at worst I got HD football and a new Tivo (even if i use it as SD only, it was free!)...maybe in 2 years, the HR20 will be ready AND working..this will keep me happy til then...


----------



## kick4fun

Wow, this was easy. First call was to the regular customer service to no avail. then called 1-800-824-9081
Said I was interested in the blowout HD/DVR giveaway, wanted to subscribe to the NFL ST, no problem. Got free HD/DVR, also free Superfan and only cost me the price of NFL ticket.
I've only been a DT customer since March, so length of service is not an issue.
Thanks everyone! I get installation next Wednesday.


----------



## sorahl

How much is ST?

Sorahl


----------



## Wolffpack

sorahl said:


> How much is ST?
> 
> Sorahl


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900044


----------



## texasbrit

Made just one call to Customer Retention. Have been with DirecTV 10 years, no Sunday Ticket...
HD DVR free
Installation free
3-lnb dish free (but already have one)
4 months HD free


----------



## STEVED21

First call to retention-HR10 for 299 even though I was on phone for 10 min. Today, second call, no problem.

Has anyone been able to talk the installer into just leaving it for you to install later?


----------



## LockMD

STEVED21 said:


> First call to retention-HR10 for 299 even though I was on phone for 10 min. Today, second call, no problem.
> 
> Has anyone been able to talk the installer into just leaving it for you to install later?


Yes, I did exactly that. Had him leave it with me and I signed his invoice as the job was complete.


----------



## yensid

This might be the way to go. Get an HD Tivo unit and then get pretty much a free upgrade to an HR-20. This would save me about $400 since I only have an old R-15.

Does anyone think this is too good to be true?


----------



## Agrajag

I had them note my account some time ago. I'm also switching over to VoIP phones and I already know the TiVo's don't dial out on them (I have one line on it already).

Thus my call will be a simple one. "I have a Series 1 TiVo and an HR10-250 and they no longer function properly so if you can't replace them with equivalent hardware that will work without a phone connection I'll need to find another solution."


----------



## pappys

Agrajag said:


> I had them note my account some time ago. I'm also switching over to VoIP phones and I already know the TiVo's don't dial out on them (I have one line on it already).
> 
> Thus my call will be a simple one. "I have a Series 1 TiVo and an HR10-250 and they no longer function properly so if you can't replace them with equivalent hardware that will work without a phone connection I'll need to find another solution."


Actually the will dial out over VoIP. I have Vonage and all my machines work just fine. I know that not every setup seems to work for "everyone", but it works the same on both the HR10 and the DVR-40. A lot of fine tuning, but I did get it down to this...

Dial Prefix: 12122773895
Call Waiting: *99,,*70,,#019
Tone: Tone
Phone availability: Off
Dial tone detection: Off

I then forced a call and it went through. He completed his guided set up and left.

I then went in to the phone set up and it asked me to input my 3 digit area code. I started with my home area of 815. couldn't get connected.
Tried 800, no phone numbers available.
Tried the NY 212, and it did the test call and downloaded all of NY local dial in numbers. I selected the matching # as my dial in prefix. No more issues. I forced several daily calls and it all worked great.

All without having to go take my box and inconvenience a friend or family member.

My H10 dials in everytime, just as my DVR-40 does.


----------



## popup44

Call today for the third time in about a month and no problem, here is what I got:
- free HD DVR
- Supper Fan Free
- $20 credit for six months
- HD free for six months
- two year commitment retro to Jan, 2006

Mu advice just keep calling. She had my previous attempts on her screen as she mentioned I call before and was not happy with the other offers.


----------



## cbeckner80

popup44 said:


> Call today for the third time in about a month and no problem, here is what I got:
> - free HD DVR
> - Supper Fan Free
> - $20 credit for six months
> - HD free for six months
> - two year commitment retro to Jan, 2006
> 
> Mu advice just keep calling. She had my previous attempts on her screen as she mentioned I call before and was not happy with the other offers.


How long have you been with D* and do you have any sports packages?

Thanks


----------



## holmzee

I just got my first HD set. After stumbling upon this thread I thought I'd give it a try.
The first CSR I got had no idea what I was talking about. I called later and got a lady who knew what I was asking but said it was an offer to get people to get ST and that since I've never had ST she assumed I wasn't planning on starting now. I said she was right, but mentioned that I know someone who got it just for being a loyal customer (I've been with D* for about 8 years) she said hold on she'd see what she could do--
She came back and offered a whole bunch of free programming, free HD for 6 months, etc. as compensation to offset the cost of the DVR-- She got it down to where the DVR would cost me about $100.00 I figured I might have trouble beating that even if I called a few more times so I took the deal-- Set up a time for install, etc.

A week later, the day of install-- I still hadn't heard from an intallation company so I called D* back to see what was going on and they told me the order had been cancelled the same day I made it and it was marked as "incorrect." I thought CRAP! I guess I'll be paying full price after all. The CSR I was on with couldn't go beyond that so she connected me with retention-- The guy was puzzled about the whole thing-- I asked why I wasn't at least informed, he had no answer-- So I played up the notion that I had taken the day off work (I'm a freelancer, I wasn't booked that day anyway) and he asked what exactly were the terms that I had arranged in the previous order. I told him and he said, "Well, since you lost a day of work and there seems to be no logical reason for this cancellation, Let me tell you what I can do..."
I thought SWEET! He gave me the S&H hookup AND still gave me all of those programming discounts, etc that the previous person had offered on top of it!

So now, I'm paying 19.95 for the box, getting HBO for $2.00/month, No HD fee for 6 months or a year (I can't remember) and a few other things along with the Free Install, 3lnb, and relocation of my SDTivo to the bedroom. I'm quite pleased. That makes it worth the wait.


----------



## cdavis

I wonder if getting in on this free HR10-250 deal now will enable you to get upgraded to the HR-20 for free when it is pushed in your area. It sounds like a great opportunity if that is the case. Maybe earl could shed some light on that?


----------



## iceman2a

:hurah: After 4 or 5 attempts and canceling ST, I just called agian and *got it*!! Free superfan & hr10-250!! CSR was upfront about the upgrade path to the HR20 (it may not be free or low cost ) when it's avlbl! but we'll deal with that later! :hurah:


----------



## bjfromatl

I was able to get the free HR10-250 on my first try. SCR told me the upgrade to the HR-20 will either be free or $99 when it is available in the Fall (sounds like it will be negotiable). She also said there will be a deal at that time for people looking to get more than one HR-20.


----------



## Rick J

I must be doing something wrong. I currently have a movers program install scheduled for 21 Sep 06 and am having the regular HD receiver installed along with my SD DVR and 2 other receivers. I just called the 1-800-824-0739 number and spoke with a cordial CSR but she wouldn't offer an upgrade deal. She also said that there was a good chance that if I paid $399 for the old DVR I'd have to pay an upgrade fee for the HR20, which is insane. I also mentioned that due to cost it may be a better value for me to suspend or cancel my account and get HD just via OTA and she said that would be a good idea unless I wanted to spend lots of money on new technology with DirecTV. I've had DirecTV service since 1996 but I can't see spending that much money with no guarantees that a logical upgrade won't cost me as much or more than I've already paid.

For some reason I have more luck talking to the ordinary CSR's so I called the normal number and was then transferred to another person who is authorized to make deals. After 30 minutes (most of it hold time) I was offered the 10-250 for free and then, at my suggestion, paid for the Super Fan from the cost of the regular receiver which I don't need. Not a bad deal and I won't complain as I don't expect them to give me everything for free especially when the promotion expired on 31 July.


----------



## Wolffpack

The ordinary CSR transferred you to retention. That's where the deals are. Mover's connection does moves.


----------



## Rick J

Mover's connection does moves, got it. Retention makes the deals, also understood. Do you know what dept is at the 1-800-824-0739 number?


----------



## Wolffpack

Rick J said:


> Mover's connection does moves, got it. Retention makes the deals, also understood. Do you know what dept is at the 1-800-824-0739 number?


I'm not sure about that number. I've seen it mentioned before and referred to a CRG (Customer Retention Group) yet the number I have called to speak with Retention is 800-824-9081.


----------



## gusbuf

I currently have a Hughes HDVR40 DirectTivo unit and the triple LNB dish. When I upgrade to the HR10-250, will there be any additional wiring involved or will they basically just switch the boxes and activeate the new HR10-250? Thanks!


----------



## Wolffpack

If you're swaping out the HDVR40 for the HR10 and you already have the dual tuners active there would be no wiring changes required. Other than the connection to your TV.


----------



## l8nitr

I called customer retention today. Got the old HR10-250 TIVO for 19.95, free superfan for this year, and 4 months free HD package. Also, the CSR made a note in my file that when the HR20 is available in my area the swapout will not be more then $99. 

So worst case scenerio, $120 for the new HR20, plus superfan free and 4 months free HD package.


----------



## gusbuf

Wolffpack said:


> If you're swaping out the HDVR40 for the HR10 and you already have the dual tuners active there would be no wiring changes required. Other than the connection to your TV.


What about from the OTA antenna I am also having installed? Does it share the same cable?


----------



## Wolffpack

gusbuf said:


> What about from the OTA antenna I am also having installed? Does it share the same cable?


Ah, you didn't mention that. No, you cannot diplex an OTA antenna with the new dish. Sounds like an extra cable run for you.


----------



## gusbuf

Wolffpack said:


> Ah, you didn't mention that. No, you cannot diplex an OTA antenna with the new dish. Sounds like an extra cable run for you.


This is not a new dish. Just a new HR10 replacing my HDVR40. I have the triple LNB dish. I thought the OTA cable could be diplexed with the satellite cable.


----------



## Wolffpack

gusbuf said:


> This is not a new dish. Just a new HR10 replacing my HDVR40. I have the triple LNB dish. I thought the OTA cable could be diplexed with the satellite cable.


My mistake. With all this HR20 talk I forgot that. Then no change is needed, your HR10 can diplex the antenna feed just as your current Tivo does. Going with the AT9 dish and HR20 will not support diplexing an antenna signal.


----------



## gusbuf

Thanks for the info wolffpack. I appreciate it. Sounds like it should be a simple install.


----------



## popup44

cbeckner80 said:


> How long have you been with D* and do you have any sports packages?
> 
> Thanks


I have been with D about 2 years and have MLB Extra Innings and has ST two years ago but canceled last year.


----------



## gusbuf

Well, I am all set! Called a few days ago. Got a super friendly and professional female CSR in retention. When I asked her if there are any HD deals for ST subscribers (which I am), she replied, "Oh, you must be doing some online message board reading!" I said, "guilty as charged!" She then hooked me up with free HR10-250, free OTA antenna, 4 months HD programming free, free upgrade to ST superfan, and move of my old DIrectTivo to my bedroom to replace my standard receiver. Scheduled install early Sunday morning, September 10, opening day of NFL! Talk about timing!


----------



## Indiana627

I got it! Didn't even have to ask for it. I had called a few weeks ago for the free deal but best I could get was a $150 credit. Called back today to check if that was still valid (which it was) but then started asking what the swap out policy from the HR10 to the HR20 would be. She didn't know. She then put me on hold to check about DNS and when she came back she offered the HR10 for $19.95! Plus I got HD package for 4 months free with no requirement to keep it after that. I did have to start a new 2 year committment but that's OK with me. Didn't have to signup for any part of ST (she never even mentioned it). Total charge came to $21.55 with tax and I get a free HR10! Only bad part is I have to have an installer come out, but hopefully he'll just give it to me. Installation is scheduled for 9/16 - just in time for the fall season. I can't wait!!!!

Good things do come to those who wait! I love these forums!


----------



## Mavrick

I got the HR10 for $199 on Monday from customer retention if I had tried harder I could have probably done better but I was happy with this and they also noted on my account that I will get a free upgrade to the HR20.

So I am happy I now have HD!


----------



## fishepa

Can someone please explain to me what I need to do to get the free HD stuff? I just got an LCD TV and I want to watch some HD material. I don't want to pay $100 to lease the HD receiver.

Thanks


----------



## fishepa

Of course I call and the CSR had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. She said the offer was only good for people that have had ST for a few seasons. I said alot of people on the internet were getting the HD Tivo for free anyway, she said the best she could do is give it to me for $299. Figures...


----------



## gbwtfo

FWIW, I called DTV Monday and asked the CSR about getting an HD package deal. The CSR claimed ignorance, and so I asked to talk to someone in customer retention. The next CSR was great! I explained about the deals I had seen on the net, not to mention that I have been a DTV/NFL pkg sub since 97. He said I was eligible for some sort of deal, and so he gave me the HD-250 + 5LNB antennae + 4 months HD programming + Showtime + installation for free, and sold me an off air antannae for $50 + $20 handling fee. The tech showed up the next day without any equipment (some sort of mixup), and so they rescheduled for next Thursday. There was some confusion as to whether I would get and HD10-250 or a HD20-700. The tech said he hadn't seen any of the new models yet, but that maybe they would get some by then.. I'll cross my fingers for the HD20, but I won't be holding my breath 

Greg


----------



## aktick

I'm going to be getting another HR10-250 soon...I got one last January for free with programming freebies, wil I be able to get another good deal on one this soon?

Can I buy one at BB and still get a bunch of programming credits, etc.?

Also, apparently some people are getting the new 5LNB dish for free? Should I get it if I can (I'm assuming we'll all need it sooner or later anyways?)?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sknzfan

aktick said:


> I'm going to be getting another HR10-250 soon...I got one last January for free with programming freebies, wil I be able to get another good deal on one this soon?
> 
> Can I buy one at BB and still get a bunch of programming credits, etc.?
> 
> Also, apparently some people are getting the new 5LNB dish for free? Should I get it if I can (I'm assuming we'll all need it sooner or later anyways?)?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I got TWo HR10's and a SD DVR for $19.95 Total !
It's NEVER TOO Early to ask.....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TimmyDforMVP

Anyone hear of them doing this for new subscribers? I want the NFL ST and SuperFan, but I do not want to pay 299 for a HD-DVR.


----------



## o1montess

After 6 calls I got a nice woman that didnt fight me. I was asking about the hr10 after reading all the comments about the free hr10's so she asked me if I new the difference between the 10 and the 20. I played dumb and let her tell me all she knew, and after that she offered me 199 on the hr20 + 4 months free programing I was floored and said sign me up. She gave me her id number and name and said wait 2 weeks because she didnt want to put the order through and them send me a hr 10. She said because if they have the hr10 they will send me that. so she put a note in my file and said to give her a call back in 2 weeks and we could set it up


----------



## codespy

Shouldn't this thread be under DirecTV Tivo DVR support too?


----------



## tiorio

I read this, and the thread on the tivo-specific forum...

I called yesterday and got:

HR20-700 - 19.99 s&h
5LNB dish - free
install - free
move existing SD Tivo to other room - free
Superfan - free
HD programming - free for 4 mos.

I'm in Los Angeles, so I get the new HR20 for better or worse, but install is about 10 days out as installers wait for the 'very popular' boxes to arrive. Initially the CSR gave me an either free superfan OR free HD DVR but I let them know I knew they could do both.

HOWEVER, the main reason I'm posting is that according to the CSR, this deal is set to expire this weekend! So if you are a CURRENT SUNDAY TICKET subscriber or are willing to sign up, now's the time!


----------



## sorahl

Do you mean that the ability to get the free HD DVR is going to end? or that the ability for ST subscribers to get this deal is going to end? which?

John


----------



## JLove336

So some of you guys were not ST subscribers yet still got the HR10 for 19.99? Just wanted to make sure I understand whether or not you have to be an ST subscriber.


----------



## tiorio

sorahl said:


> Do you mean that the ability to get the free HD DVR is going to end? or that the ability for ST subscribers to get this deal is going to end? which?
> 
> John


The current promotion for ST resubscribers to get a free HD DVR is going to end. Although some people are reporting that they got a free HD DVR even though they are not ST subscribers, the actual promotion is a free HD DVR for ST resubscribers.


----------



## sorahl

I am praying that I am going to be one of the people without ST to be able to get one.. Going to try today.

Which number does everyone suggest I start with?

john


----------



## sorahl

Things never work out this way for me....

I called up the phone number someone mentioned on page 9
After about 3 minute hold time I was connected to an agent who was absolutely wonderful. She and I spent some time talking about different topics and eventually got around to talking about the HR10  Even tho I do not or ever had the ST she gave me the deal and there is an opportunity (if they bring it on the van) that I could get the HR20.
What i got
Atleast an HR10-250, 5lnb dish, HD prog for 4 months for free
my price 19.95.
I am jumping for joy!!! I delayed my install for a while hopeing for the hr20 until early oct. I might even call and move that back more to give more chance to get the hr20, as long as I have it installed by the World Series 
I have to thank EVERYONE on dbstalk. I wouldn't have had the nerve to call up and ask for this if everyone hadn't paved the way. 
Thanks!!!

YIPPEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLove336

Just wanted to say thanks to everybody here who provided such solid info on this offer. I called 1-800-824-9081 and simply said that I had read how people were receiving free HD DVRs and the man was very kind and I received:

HR20-700
5 LNB Dish
Installation
4 Months of HD Programming

All for $19.99

I'm getting everything installed on Sep. 18th. Everybody should still be able to get the same deal if they are willing to committ to D* for 2 years. I don't know whether or not the offer ends this weekend but some on here have said that is the case.

BTW, I don't have ST and I am getting the HR20 for sure. I hope everybody else has the same success...it is definitely worth the 3 or 4 minutes on hold.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wolffpack

You're getting a HR20 in KY for free?


----------



## JLove336

Wolffpack said:


> You're getting a HR20 in KY for free?


I am, I live in Louisville and the CSR representative looked up the installers and said that by Sep 18 I will be able to get the HR 20.

Why? Had you heard that they're not available here? Best Buy in Lexington and Louisville are selling them too.


----------



## Wolffpack

I know BB has then, I wasn't aware DTV themselves and gone national on the HR20 yet.


----------



## sorahl

I am not getting the hr20 for sure but she thought that putting the install as late as I did gave me the best chance. however if I only get the hr10-200 I'm sure at some point in the near future an free/cheap upgrade will be offered

I'm just ecstatic to get what i got, regardless!

Sorahl


----------



## gale

codespy said:


> ...DirecTV has a new un-advertised (at this point) promotion....Free HR10-250.
> 
> This is technically for existing Sunday Ticket customers...but others have indicated they have gotten the deal.....
> 
> Get a HR10-250, free, plus $19.95 S/H, and free installation. You may need to call retention to get the deal....This is called the *HD Tivo blowout special.* Here is a c/p I posted at another site---
> 
> Been w/DTV since '98, ST all except 2005. Got ST in 2006 w/free superfan in April's deal. Called retention...said I wanted the HD Tivo blowout special....she pulled it up, said OK, and started processing......Flag came up that I got Tivo (SD) blowout in February...allowed 1 free receiver per year only...I said yes but I pay a lot of money and one of their best customers....I also said I'd give her good feedback to supervisor to make it work....worked...I was Asked if I wanted anything else, I said shipping, 3 months HD programming, and installation free--got it. I'm feeling the fricking joy....
> 
> HR10-250 Free
> S/H Free
> 3 mths HD Free
> Install Free
> 
> This retention CSR was sharp....one of the best I've had....but it helps to be super nice as well......
> This worked on the first phone call to retention....today.
> 
> I did hold to speak w/supervisor after the deal and gave very good feedback for my CSR.
> 
> Say what you want, beats Ebay's prices....
> 
> CSR indicated the next model HD-DVR is actually the HR20-700, not HR20-250, records 300hrs SD/70hrs HD, still no release date, but beta testing is now occuring in certain markets with certain people.......software same as R15.....BLA....
> 
> Also indicated the 6.x update for HR10-250 would be released around the same time the HR20-700 receiver is....DTV is just making sure it can be applied to their own IRD's only and that slices cannot be used on Tivo SA units....yea still holding my breath...but still not all negative hope anyway....
> 
> Good luck with your calls...


I am new to your forum, but I have a question. I purchased a HR 10 250 (LOTS OF $$$) from Direct TV. Now they tell me I need a HR20-700 in order to get HD in the Baltimore Maryland area. What is the difference between the two receivers? I am really upset about the whole thing with Direct TV...thinking of switching to cable.


----------



## gale

I am posting my question again because I'm not sure where to post it. I purchased a Hr10-250 (from direct TV) for lots of money last year when I got my HD PLASMA. I haven't been able to get any local channels in HD because they tried ot install an off air antenna but it did not work. I called back to try and get them to attempt a second install of the antenna but they would no longer sell me the attenna (crazy?) Now DTV tells me I have to have the HR20-700 instead of the HR10-250 to get my local channels in HD. I am totally fed up with DTV and am thinking of going to cable. What is the difference between the two receivers? If anyone has any suggestions it would be appreciated
Thank you, gale p


----------



## Clint Lamor

gale said:


> I am posting my question again because I'm not sure where to post it. I purchased a Hr10-250 (from direct TV) for lots of money last year when I got my HD PLASMA. I haven't been able to get any local channels in HD because they tried ot install an off air antenna but it did not work. I called back to try and get them to attempt a second install of the antenna but they would no longer sell me the attenna (crazy?) Now DTV tells me I have to have the HR20-700 instead of the HR10-250 to get my local channels in HD. I am totally fed up with DTV and am thinking of going to cable. What is the difference between the two receivers? If anyone has any suggestions it would be appreciated
> Thank you, gale p


The HR20 would give you the local MPEG4 locals via the SAT so you wouldn't need an external antennae for them. I'm guessing since they mentined this that MPEG4 local are available in your area. For more info on the HR20 check out the review in the HR20 forum here.


----------



## OrlandoJoe

gale said:


> I am posting my question again because I'm not sure where to post it. I purchased a Hr10-250 (from direct TV) for lots of money last year when I got my HD PLASMA. I haven't been able to get any local channels in HD because they tried ot install an off air antenna but it did not work. I called back to try and get them to attempt a second install of the antenna but they would no longer sell me the attenna (crazy?) Now DTV tells me I have to have the HR20-700 instead of the HR10-250 to get my local channels in HD. I am totally fed up with DTV and am thinking of going to cable. What is the difference between the two receivers? If anyone has any suggestions it would be appreciated
> Thank you, gale p


First, you have a better chance of getting a response in a new thread rather than an old one like this.

To answer your question: The HR10-250 is a Tivo-based DVR that is several years old. At that time, there were no HD locals on DTV. The HD locals that DTV carries now are compressed using MPEG4, and the algorithm for deciphering these programs are not built into the HR10-250. The HR20-700 is a brand new receiver, and it can record HD from both the MPEG2 channels in the 70's and the HD locals for your area. It is a better platform, but the software is not Tivo and some long time Tivo users can't stand it. I have 2 ReplayTV DVRs, a DTV SD Tivo and a cable DVR, so I am a little more flexible and think this will be a great box once the software catches up to the hardware. I just got my HR20 last night and the HD picture is great and the interface is usable, although I like my Replay's the best. I never used an OTA for HD locals, and I really haven't watched much HD due to all my DVRs being SD. I can't stand watching live TV any more, unless it is sports and then I can't stand watching it delayed. To each his own, I suppose. If you are really into the "Tivo" interface, the HR20 will take some getting used to, but it is a solid DVR which produces a great picture. Give it a chance.


----------



## bidger

gale said:


> Now DTV tells me I have to have the HR20-700 instead of the HR10-250 to get my local channels in HD.


Did they offer to swap it out for free? If not, call Customer Retention @ 1-800-824-9081.

Your other option is to visit antennaweb.org and find out exactly what kind of antenna(s) you need for local HD reception and proceed from there.


----------



## gale

Now I understand why no one at DTV knew anything about anything. You have explained it and now I understand. Next time I have a question I will start a new thread. thanks for the advice. I do not usually use forums, but this really helped. Now I will deal with DTV.


----------



## gale

Thanks To All Who Answered. Now I Understand


----------



## surfbird

JLove336 said:


> I am, I live in Louisville and the CSR representative looked up the installers and said that by Sep 18 I will be able to get the HR 20.
> 
> Why? Had you heard that they're not available here? Best Buy in Lexington and Louisville are selling them too.


i am a csr & I'd love to know where they "looked up" that info.. because when we "look up" in doris.. la / bestbuy.com is only places so far that show us anything.. it is a No guarantee if work order is placed or even an equipment order that you will really get it.

hey, I want mine too but I am waiting also.


----------



## surfbird

dude, did I set up your work order yesterday?? like for oct 2nd??


----------



## JLove336

Surfbird...the CSR told me that on the morning of the installation date he will be able to see which receiver is going to be sent out and therefore if it was not an HR20 then he could request one for me, although I might have to wait another week or two. So he in essence told me I would get one for sure.

Does that sound right to you?


----------



## surfbird

JLove336 said:


> Surfbird...the CSR told me that on the morning of the installation date he will be able to see which receiver is going to be sent out and therefore if it was not an HR20 then he could request one for me, although I might have to wait another week or two. So he in essence told me I would get one for sure.
> 
> Does that sound right to you?


actually, if the equipment is not available, then you need to reschedule the appointment// do not have the non hr20 installed at all. it is not swappable. no plans of making it swappable. the only hsp I have spoken to that had the new hr20s was because they ran out of the old hd-dvrs & for some reason the hr20s got a few in that shippment.. who knows if that means there next shippment will have it or not. it is kinda luck of the draw. seriously. I hate to say it but most csr's are making it harder by not just saying "they don't know" I can tell this entire new receiver is just going to make folks either hate us or love us at dtv..


----------



## JLove336

Thanks for the advice surfbird...there are many different call centers in different cities for CSRs right? Didn't know if maybe some of the other centers were told slightly different information from what you were told.


----------



## surfbird

JLove336 said:


> Thanks for the advice surfbird...there are many different call centers in different cities for CSRs right? Didn't know if maybe some of the other centers were told slightly different information from what you were told.


truthfully, who the heck knows?? either lack of info or folks not really reading it. we have a *system that we search thru for answers *or issues. when I am a technical call I first look for unresolved issues so I know if that is something still worked on. I know my way around the system to find answers but something like this w/offers I still confirm w/my supervisor as these are tricky stages of the new equpment & what can be offered, etc.


----------



## iceman2a

When I got my free h10-250 I had to set my install date out three weeks because of vacation, so the install date was sat. sept 9 tween 1-5pm! so here i am waitin on sat and guess what another "no call, no show"! got on the phone with D* install support! they call the HSP, turns out they never loaded work order to a tech! so they reschedule for yesturday! 5 of 5 i'm ready to call D* and go off when the tech arrives at the door. I let him in and notice he's got a HR20 under his arm He see's that smile and asks what's up! I just shook my head and said nothing! durring the install he tells me that this is a brand new dvr and knows of only 4 others that have been installed, asked me how much i paid for it and looked shocked when i said nada! He installed it my daughters beedroom, but 20mins after he left, she had my h20 and SD tivo and that puppy was mine! She whinned a bit when she got home but when i told her to call D* to set up her own account she shut up!! *Sometimes "no shows" turn out ok!! *


----------



## bridgeb3

I just received my free H20-700 and got it hooked up and activated. I also have the old Hughes SD Tivo and the guide on the new one is 20x faster than the old tivo. I havent had a chance to play with the dvr functions yet so I am not sure how I will like the differences to the tivo. This is great, I figured I was getting the HR10-250 and when the installer said it was the HR20, I couldnt believe it.

Thanks to this thread I got this free! I would have had NO IDEA about this special if not for whoever started the thread so I want to give a big THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Bobman

I read in a DirecTV email that if you already have an older HD DVR, you can get the new one for either free or $99. This only applies to thoese that already have HD thru DirecTV.

I tried for myself, no HD currently, and could not get it. Had to pay $400 so I didnt.


----------



## raott

JLove336 said:


> I am, I live in Louisville and the CSR representative looked up the installers and said that by Sep 18 I will be able to get the HR 20.
> 
> Why? Had you heard that they're not available here? Best Buy in Lexington and Louisville are selling them too.


JLove - don't be surprised if Bluegrass shows up with an HR10. I also was supose to have an HR20 coming, was told by the CSR it would be an HR20, the order said "Expanded Program Capable" and my order also included a 5 LNB dish.

When the tech arrived he had an HR10, had no clue what an HR20 was and didn't know there was a 5lnb dish. This was about a week ago.

IMO - Directv's communication process with the install techs is completely broke

I didn't care because I really don't want the HR20 until OTA is turned on (or Louisville locals are available in HD via SAT) and dual buffers are turned on.


----------



## gb33

Yeah I asked SPECIFICALLY for the HR10-250 and NOT the HR20, and when the CSR read it back, she repeated it. Yet, I have been the "proud" owner of HR20 for a week now. Yes it was "free".


----------



## gb33

I see you guys mention Bluegrass. Please see my initial review post for more on them. I was told I was the first in Indy whewn I got it last Thursday. That was after he was 1.5hrs late and I asked for a 10-250. I did feel a bit bad though cause he thought he was hooking me up by bringing the HR20. Except it was not what I ordered.


----------



## mronsman

I hate to bust everyone's bubble on this thread but I called last night and was informed that all special promotions around free HDTV equipment basically ended when the football season began on September 10th. The best I could do was get a HR20-700 for like $299, big deal! Bummer!!

Let me know if anyone still has any luck on this.......

Thanx,
Matt


----------



## kick4fun

kick4fun said:


> Wow, this was easy. First call was to the regular customer service to no avail. then called 1-800-824-9081
> Said I was interested in the blowout HD/DVR giveaway, wanted to subscribe to the NFL ST, no problem. Got free HD/DVR, also free Superfan and only cost me the price of NFL ticket.
> I've only been a DT customer since March, so length of service is not an issue.
> Thanks everyone! I get installation next Wednesday.


Quick update.. Called to update the Free HR10 that I received last month, to get the upgrade to the HR20. Yesterday was told to wait a month or so. Called again today and the deal is.
$99 for the HR20
$10 off total bill for 12 months
Free HD for 4 months
SWEET!!!! 
I'd say they paid me to upgrade.. 
CALL THE RETENTION CENTER!!! They are awesome!!!!


----------



## kick4fun

kick4fun said:


> Quick update.. Called to update the Free HR10 that I received last month, to get the upgrade to the HR20. Yesterday was told to wait a month or so. Called again today and the deal is.
> $99 for the HR20
> $10 off total bill for 12 months
> Free HD for 4 months
> SWEET!!!!
> I'd say they paid me to upgrade..
> CALL THE RETENTION CENTER!!! They are awesome!!!!


Another thought... Originally I ordered the ST to get the free HR10, but I cancelled the package the next day.. So, only basic package with HD free and the new HR20 and $10 a month off credit for 12 months = the paid me $60 to upgrade to the new equipment. I'd say pretty nice!! 
Oh, I live in Fort Worth, TX!


----------



## dtv757

so is the FREE hr10 deal over?? i was thinking about ading on in my computer room since it has a dvi input.


----------



## mronsman

I called a second time to the retention department and they again told me that all the HR10s are gone. This week was the official launch of the HR20. The gal I spoke with was very nice. She actually grew up in the village I live in now. But alas the best deal she could give me was $50 off the $299 HR20 price along with free shipping and 4 months of free programming. Better than nothing I guess. I told her to make a note of the offer in my account while I mulled it over.

I did purchase an R15 earlier in the year which puts me in 2 year contract land already, which may have limited how much they are willing to bend over backwards for me. 

Looking at the Best Buy web site the HR20s are all sold out, although my local store does have some in stock. But the don't have any special deals that I can see right now. I am going to wait it out a couple of weeks to see if any new promos come up.....

Thanx,
Matt


----------



## popup44

Anybody having problems with this offer. I called got the deal and after the installation people missed the appointment two times I told them to ship the unit to me which D said was impossible. They have been very good, lots of credits and now said just go buy one and they will credit the cost of the HR10-250. The problem is I can't find one here in Chicago. Best Buy is out and ABT is also out. D has offer the new HR20 but I don't want MPEG 4 beacuse D does not offer all the Chicago locals. 

One question, will the HR20 work with MPEG 2 or will my HR10-250 work for all HD channels except HD locals if they upgrade my dish to accomodate the HR20?

Thanks


----------



## OneOfOne

so what is this mythical retention number? I was told I was 'one of their best customers' but they still wouldnt give me half price on the superfan until I emailed them and complained that the CSR wouldnt give it to me. so to cut to the chase in the future could someone please give me the retention number?


----------



## JLucPicard

I don't know it off the top of my head, but it's all over the forum - just do a search.


----------



## Wolffpack

OneOfOne said:


> so what is this mythical retention number? I was told I was 'one of their best customers' but they still wouldnt give me half price on the superfan until I emailed them and complained that the CSR wouldnt give it to me. so to cut to the chase in the future could someone please give me the retention number?


Here's what I've got:



Code:


Retention: 1-800-824-9081
Customer Retention Group: 800-824-0739
Office of the President DirecTV 888 237-8327
Customer Installation Support ( CIS) 888-355-7530

Not sure why but I've seen a couple of retrntion numbers floating around the forums.


----------



## sorahl

popup44 said:


> One question, will the HR20 work with MPEG 2 or will my HR10-250 work for all HD channels except HD locals if they upgrade my dish to accomodate the HR20?
> 
> Thanks


Yes the HR20 is backwards compatible.

Hopefully mine shows up on 10/4! but you never know I might get the hr10

Sorahl


----------

